# صور الشدات الخشبية



## هانى عصمت (5 فبراير 2011)




----------



## هانى عصمت (5 فبراير 2011)

*أعمال الشدات الخشبية*

*أعمال الشدات الخشبية

أنواعها وطرق تنفيذها وأهمية إتزان الشدات



وضع هذا العلم عمال ومقاولى البناء فى القرون الماضية ، واستمر العلم مع تطور نظم الانشاء وتم تطويره ليتحمل العمل بالموقع باستخدام نظريات الانشاء او الاستراكشر .
وفى هذا المقال سوف أسرد لكم كيف يتم عمل هذه الشدات طبقا لما تعلمناه من اساتذة الانشائية بكلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية.
والشدات الخشبية عبارة عن فرم لصب الخرسانات فيها بالشكل المراد ولذلك يجب أن تكون بمثابة عبوات الغرض منها صب أعمال الخرسانات المسلحة داخلها ويجب أن تكون على أكبر قدر من المتانة لأن أقل إهمال في تثبيت أحد أعضائها تؤدي إلى أضرار بالغة وأحياناً إلى تكسير في الخرسانات المسلحة بعد صبها أو أثناء الصب وإعادة عملها بعد إصلاح العيوب .
أنواع الخشب المستخدم في الشدات الخشبية


* بونتي: مقاسات ( 2×8– 2×9) بوصة.
* فلليري: مقاسات ( 4×4 – 5×5 – 6×6 ) بوصة.
* لتزانة: مقاسات ( 1×4 – 1×5 –1×6 – 1×8 ) بوصة.
* موسكي: مقاسات ( 2×4 – 2×5 ) بوصة.
* خشب بغدادلي: مقاسات 1×2 بوصة.
المصطلحات الفنية المستخدمة في أعمال الشدات الخشبية


1- الفرشات:توضع تحت القوائم لكي لا تفسد التربة وتكون من الخشب البونتي ( 2×9½ أو 2×8 ) بوصة وتوضع هذه الفرشات لتوزيع الأحمال الرأسية الواقعة من القوائم على سطح أكبر من قطاع القوائم الرأسية.
2- القوائم الرأسية:هي عروق فلليري 4×4 أو 5×5 أو 6×6 بوصة وبطول حوالي 6:4 متر تعلو الفرشات البونتي وتوضع على مسافات محورية من 100:80سم وفي صفوف متوازية ومتناظرة والغرض منها حمل العرقات وتثبت عادة من أسفل مع الفرشات بالمسمار ومن الوسط في حالة ما يزيد ارتفاعها عن 2م بواسطة برندات وارتفاع البرندة عن الأرض لا يقل عن 1.8م وتكون من عروق القوائم نفسها في اتجاهين متعامدين مثبتة مع القوائم بواسطة القمط الحديدية وفي حالة توصيل قائم رأسي بأخر يجب أن لا تقل الوصلة عن 1م وتربط بالقمط والضفادع الخشبية وتسمى القوائم والبرندات بالتقفيصة.
- النهايز: الشيكالات وهي العروق المائلة على 45ْ.
- البرندات:هي عروق فلليري مطابقة للقوائم الرأسية من حيث القطاع والطول وتثبت أفقياً متعامدة مع بعضها في القوائم الرأسية والغرض منها المحافظة على أن تكون القوائم الرأسية ثابتة في موقعها علاوة على أن وجودها يكسب العروق الرأسية متانة بالنسبة لارتفاعها.
- العرقات:هي مدادات من الخشب الموسكي 2×4 أو 2×5 بوصة بأطوال مختلفة توضع على توضع على سيفها عند المنسوب المطلوب وتوضع العرقات في صفوف متوازية في اتجاه واحد والغرض منها حمل التطاريح ويلاحظ ألا تقل وصلة العرق في حالة توصيله مع غيره عن 1م مع ربطه بالقمط الحديدية ويراعى عند تثبيتها أن تكون في مستوى أفقي تماماً بالقدة والميزان.
- التطاريح:هي مدادات من الخشب الموسكي بأطوال مختلفة توضع على بطنها أعلى العرقات على مسافات محورية كل 0.5 م وتثبت بالعرقات بالمسمار والغرض منها تثبيت ألواح التطبيق أعلاها بحيث لا تتأثر بأي انحناء نتيجة للجهود الواقعة عليها.
- ألواح التطبيق:هي ألواح لتزانة بطول 4م وتقطع حسب الطلب وتثبت أعلى التطاريح بواسطة المسمار بحيث تكون جميع الألواح متلاحمة تماماً حتى لا يتسرب زبد المونة من بينها ويلاحظ أن يكون اتجاه الألواح موازياً لطول التطبيق ويحيط بألواح التطبيق لوح لتزانة يسمى لوح المرى وخاصة من جهة قورة ألواح التطبيق ويجب أن تكون ألواح التطبيق أفقية تماماً على القدة والميزان إذا كان السطح أفقياً تماماً وعلى القدة فقط إذا كان السطح مائل.
- قاع الكمرات:هي ألواح من خشب لتزانة تثبت أعلى التطاريح وتكون بعرض الكمرة وطولها.
- طبالي الجوانب:عبارة عن مجموعة من ألواح لتزانة تجمع مع بعضها وتثبت بواسطة عوارض خشبية ويراعى عند وصل أضلاع الطبلية ألا تكون كل وصلتين متجاورتين بل يجب أن تأخذ شكل شطرنجي مع ملاحظة أن يكون طول الطبالي وعرضها بالأبعاد المطلوبة دون زيادة أو نقص.
- شيكال:هو فضلة من خشب لتزانة الغرض منه تثبيت الجوانب على ميزان الخيط ويثبت أحد أطرافها من أعلى بعوارض الجوانب ويثبت طرفها الأخر من أسفل البرندات أو التطاريح والمدادات.
- الدكمة:هي فضلة من اللتزانة الغرض منها زنق طبالي الجنب بالمدادات أو القوائم وما شابه ذلك.
- الخابور:فضلة لتزانة مسلوب أحد طرفيها والغرض منها تثبيت الشدات الخشبية في أماكنها على سطح فرشة الأساسات ويدق طرفها المسلوب داخل جوانب الحفر.
- القمط الحديدية:وهي خوصات أو خوص حديدية لكل منها جاكوشان من الحديد مفلطحة من الجانبين لعدم إمكان خروج الجاكوش من جفن القمطة والغرض منها تثبيت أعضاء الشدات الخشبية ببعضها البعض.
- الضفدعة:قمطة حديدية أو فضلة خشبية تثبت بالقوائم الرأسية أسفل العرقات أو البرندات أو الوصلات الرئيسية أو بجوار الحطات الموسكي.
- الحطات الموسكية:وتعرف بالحطط الموسكية وهي مجموعة مكونة من 4قطع من الخشب الموسكي 2×4 بوصة توضع كل اثنتين بالتعامد مع الأخرين في منسوب واحد وتحصر بينها فراغ قطاع الأعمدة الخرسانية مضاف إليها 5سم لكل من الطول والعرض قدر سمك التجليد وتثبت بالبرندات بواسطة القمط والضفادع.
- الشنايش:هي مربعات من الطوب مفتوحة في الحائط توضع كمكان للعروق.
- المشترك:فضلة من خشب لتزانة تستخدم في تجميع المدادين في بعضهما قورة في قورة.
- القباقيب:فضلة لتزانة وتستخدم في ربط الزوايا وعدم فتحها بعد ضبطها.
- اللقطة:فضلة لتزانة الغرض منها جعل عرض الميدة أو الكمرة ثابت أثناء الصب.
- اللقوة:فضلة لتزانة توضع أسفل التوصيل في ألواح التطبيق وقاع الكمرة في حالة الوصل.
- ألواح التجليد:من خشب لتزانة وتسمر فيه حطات العمود والغرض منها صب الخرسانة لفورمة العمود بداخلها.
- لوح المرى:لتزانة ويسمر في جنب الكمر الداخلي وفائدته تحديد أبعاد الباكية.
- لوح الداير:لتزانة ويسمر في جنب النهايات الخارجية للباكيات والغرض منه تحديد سمك خرسانة السقف.
- الأحزمة:من خشب موسكي على سيفه ويربط بالقمط في حالة الأعمدة التي يزيد قطاعها عن 40×40 سم وذلك لعدم تكريش العمود أثناء الصب.
- الحمال:من الخشب الموسكي ويوضع على سيفه أسفل العرقات ويربط مع القوائم بالقمط في حالة إذا زاد سمك سقوط الكمر عن 60 سم أو إذا زاد سمك بلاطة السقف عن 15 سم والغرض منها عدم ترييح البلاطات أو الكمرات أثناء الصب.
- لوح الزنق:موسكي ويوضع على سيفه أعلى التطاريح خلف طبالي الجنب للكمرة ويربط بالقمط من أسفل قاع الكمرة.
- السقايل:من خشب البونتي والغرض منها صعود وحركة العمال عليها.
- القائم الاسكندراني: من عروق فلليري مطابق تماماً لنفس مواصفات القائم الرأسي ويوضع بالشحط من أسفل البلاطات أو الكمرات الكبيرة يربط مع البرندات بالقمط وفائدته عدم ترييح أو ترخيم البلاطات أو الكمرات عن منسوبها الأصلي.
وفيما يلي عرض لكيفية عمل الشدات الخشبية للأعمال المسلحة المختلفة من قواعد وأعمدة وأسقف وغيرها.




وفيما يلي عرض لكيفية عمل الشدات الخشبية للأعمال المسلحة المختلفة من قواعد وأعمدة وأسقف وغيرها.
(أ) الشدات الخشبية للقواعد المسلحة


لإتمام عمل القواعد المسلحة يجب الاستعانة بالرسومات التنفيذية والإنشائية للقواعد والسملات وعن طريق الجداول يمكن تحديد أبعاد القواعد الموجودة باللوحة وذلك لعمل الفورمة اللازمة للحصول على القاعدة ، ثم تشكل الطبالي وتجمع معاً للحصول على الشكل النهائي للقاعدة المسلحة.
طريقة عمل طبلية الجنب:


تقطع ألواح اللتزانة حسب الأطوال المطلوبة للقاعدة وتجمع معاً بالارتفاعات المطلوبة وذلك عن طريق تخديم قور الألواح في جهة منها وتربط ألواح بقمطة في البداية والنهاية حتى لا يحدث تنوير في طبلية جنب القاعدة.
1- تجمع الألواح وتثبت وذلك بواسطة عوارض وهي فضل من خشب اللتزانة وتكون المسافة بين العارضة والأخرى حوالي 50سم والمسافة بين قور الألواح وأول عارضة حوالي 15سم.
2- بعد ذلك تثبت ألواح الزنق لوح زنق علوي وآخر سفلي.
3- في حالة وجود وصلات بألواح الطبلية يجب أن تكون هذه الوصلات شطرنجية التركيب متباعدة عن بعضها.
4- تجمع الطبالي وتسمر مع بعضها بحيث يكون صافي أبعاد القاعدة طول × عرض هي أبعاد الطبالي من الداخل إلى الداخل بعد التجميع.
5- تضبط زوايا القاعدة وتثبت بقباقيب لعدم فتحها أثناء الصب.
6- تقوى الطبالي بالمدادات والدكم والشيكالات مع وزن الطبالي رأسياً بميزان الخيط أو ميزان المياه.
طريقة استلام شدة القواعد إذا كانت موحدة:


يجب استلام الشدة قبل ميعاد الصب بفترة أقصاها أسبوع لضمان ثبات أبعادها عند الصب.
يجب التأكد من مطابقتها للمحاور على الرسومات الإنشائية.
يجب التأكد من مطابقة أبعادها ومطابقة زواياها للرسومات.
يجب التأكد من عدم وجود فراغات بين ألواح طبالي الجنب.
يجب التأكد من رأسية الجوانب.
يجب التأكد من متانة تقويتها وذلك بوجود عوارض دكم وشيكالات وخوابير ومدادات.
(ب) شدة الأعمدة الخرسانية


نظراً لأن الأعمدة تكون على حالات متعددة من حيث القطاع فإن أعمال الشدات الخشبية لها لا تختلف من حيث التركيب إلا عند تشكيل قطاع العمود وأكثر أنواع الأعمدة استعمالاً هي:
أعمدة مربعة أو مستطيلة القطاع.
أعمدة على شكل زاوية.
أعمدة دائرية أو هندسية " مخمس – مسدس – مثمن ".
أعمدة مطّلة على الطريق العام "عمود شمعة ".
ويستحسن أن تشد عدة أعمدة معاً حتى تسند الشدات بعضها وفيما يلي شرح لطريقة شد الأعمدة الخرسانية:
شدة الأعمدة الخرسانية المربعة أو المستطيلة:


1- توضع فرشة بونتي بحيث تبعد عن محور العمود مسافة 1م.
2- توضع أربعة قوالب طوب على الفرشات أو فضل خشب بقطاعات كبيرة.
3- توضع برندات سفلى من عروق فلليري طولية وعرضية على قوالب الطوب وتمسك مع بعضها بواسطة قمط حديدية " قمط غرز".
4- بعد ذلك تثبت القوائم الرأسية "عروق فلليري" في البرندات وذلك بواسطة قمط مع مراعاة أن تكون هذه القوائم رأسية تماماً ومتناظرة.
5- بعد ذلك تعمل برندات وسطى وهي كالسفلى تماماً وتكون على مسافة من 180:160سم من البرندات السفلى.
6- بعد ذلك تنهز الشدة بواسطة عروق فلليري توضع مائلة بحيث تثبت في قائمين.
7- بعد ذلك تكمل البرندات بحيث تكون المسافة بين البرندة الثانية والتالية لها حوالي 1.5م.
8- بعد ذلك يشد الخيط البناوي على المحاور لتحديد قطاع العمود في الشدة.
9- إذا تعارض الخيط مع البرندات السفلى وجب رفعه وذلك عن طريق عمل عروسة على الخنزيرة لرفع المحاور على المستوى المطلوب.
10- يُحدد قطاع العمود عن طريق المحاور مع ترك مسافة 2,5م من الجوانب من الاتجاهين وذلك سمك خشب اللتزانة ثم نبدأ في تثبيت حطتي الأجناب بواسطة قمط غرز على البرندة السفلى ثم تثبت حطة الظهر وتترك حطة الباب حتى تجليد العمود.
11- نكمل باقي الحطات على البرندات المجودة وذلك بعمل آخر حطة على العمود ووزنها بميزان الخيط مع الحطة الأولى وشد خيط بناوي على الحطتين الأولى والأخيرة ثم تثبت باقي الحطات على الخيط.
12- نبدأ في تجليد العمود بادئين بالظهر ثم الأجناب ثم يفصل البابا ويسقط من أعلى بعد رص الحديد ثم نثبت حطة الباب.
13- نبدأ في عمل التقوية للعمود عن طريق الأحزمة والزراجين وبهذا يكون العمود جاهز للصب.
شدات الأعمدة المسلحة على شكل زاوية "l" داخل المبنى:


يفضل بعض المهندسين في حالات كثيرة وخاصة عند استخدام الحوائط السميكة أن يصب العمود بين المباني مع تجليده من جانبين فقط وذلك لضمان تعشيق الخرسانة مع المباني وعدم حدوث أي تنميلات بين الأعمدة والحوائط بسبب الهبوط أو الاستخدام.
شدات خشبية للأعمدة الدائرية:


وتعمل شدتها من نوعين:
1- شدة بغدادلي:
وفي هذا النوع تستعمل سدايب الخشب البغدادلي في تشكيل قطاع العمود الدائري أقرب ما يكون إلى الدائرة السليمة مع ربط هذه الشدة وضبط تماسكها بقطعتين أو أكثر من الخشب الموسكي تتركب كل منها من قطعتين تضما إلى بعضهما ثم توضع السدايب فيهما ثم تفصلان إلي نصفي شدة العمود لتسهيل عملية الشد والفك.
2- شدة المثمن أو شدة البكار المضلع:
تعمل هذه الشدة وهي أقل في النفقات حيث أنها تكون من ثمانية أو سبعة أو ستة أضلاع أو أكثر أو أقل حسب العمود المطلوب وكلما استعملت ألواح بطول قطاع أقل كلما كان ضبط الدوران المطلوب أقرب إلى الدقة وأقل مشقة في البياض.
وعادة تستعمل ألواح قطاع 1بوصة × 8سم أو 1بوصة × 10سم أما أكثر من ذلك فيكون الشكل الدائري بعيداً عن الدقة المطلوبة.
خطوات استلام أعمدة من الخرسانة المسلحة


· مطابقة الأبعاد لأبعاد القطاع في الرسومات التنفيذية.
· الارتفاع المطلوب ومراعاة سقوط الكمرات.
· التأكد من أقطار وعدد وأوضاع الأسياخ حسب الرسومات.
· التأكد من الكانات من حيث الشكل والعدد والأقطار حسب الرسومات.
· التأكد من رأسية العمود تماماً واستلامه بميزان الخيط.
· التأكد من نعومة ملمس أسطح الخرسانة. 
· عدم وجود تعشيش أو شقوق جانبية أو كسور بالزوايا أو الغطاء الخرساني.
· تجانس الصب ولون الخرسانة.
· استلام الأركان بالزاوية الحديد.
· قوة التدكيم والتربيط والدعم.
· لمح خط الأعمدة معاً.
· انتظام توزيع الحديد في الأركان ووجود غطاء كاف دون زيادة أو نقص.
· خلو العمود من أي أجسام غريبة من خشب الشدة أو طوب وخلافه.
· عدم تسرب الخرسانة من الشدة أثناء الصب.
· ترك أعلا العمود خشناً دون تسوية لزيادة ارتباطه مع الدور أعلاه.
· الصب على دفعات كل 50 سم مع الدمك والغزغزة.
· الفك بحرص لعدم كسر السوك.
· استخدام وحدات بلاستيك للمحافظة على بعد الحديد.
· عدم شك الأسمنت.
· وضع خيش مبلل في الحر أو البرد الشديد لحفظ الخرسانة مرطبة.
(ج) الشدات الخشبية للأسقف والكمرات


· يتم عمل هذه الفورمات بعد صب الأعمدة الخرسانية للمبنى ويبدأ العمل بتعيين منسوب السطح السفلي لخرسانة السقف المسلح والذي يعتبر منسوب الوجه العلوي للشدة ويتم عمل ذلك بعمل " شِرب" على الأعمدة الخرسانية وتكون عادة على ارتفاع متر واحد من منسوب رصيف المبنى ثم تؤخذ لقطة ثابتة تمثل المسافة بين الشرب الموضوع على الأعمدة ومنسوب قاع الشدة الخشبية للسقف كذلك نأخذ لقطات أخرى بين الشرب المذكور ومنسوب قاع فرم الشدة الخشبية للكمرات المختلفة وقد يستعمل الميزان المساحي أو المائي لضبط أفقية فرم الأسقف وكمراته.
شدة سقف لدور أرضي:


1- توضع دمسة من عروق فلليري بحسب توزيع القوائم للكمرات وبلاطة السقف حسب سقوط الكمر وسمك السقف.
2- توضع أعلى الدمسات فرشات من ألواح البونتي بحسب توزيع القوائم.
3- توضع القوائم الرأسية مباشرة على الفرشات وتقسط حسب سقوط الكمر وبلاطة السقف.
4- في حالة إذا كان سقوط الكمر أقل من 60سم وبلاطة السقف أقل من 15سم فتوزع القوائم على مسافات لا تزيد عن 1م وفي حالة إذا كان سقوط الكمر أكثر من 50سم وسمك بلاطة السقف أكثر من 15سم فتكون المسافة بين القوائم لا تزيد عن 60سم.
5- في حالة شد السقف لارتفاع عالي يجب أن توصل القوائم حتى المنسوب المطلوب بحيث لا تقل الوصلة عن 1م مع تربيطها جيداً بالقمط والضفادع.
6- تربط القوائم مع بعضها بواسطة البرندات التي تثبت بالقمط في جميع الاتجاهات وتكون على ارتفاع 2.20:1.80م وذلك لعدم انبعاج القوائم وفي حالة شدة السقف لارتفاع عالي يجب عمل برندات أخرى تعلو البرندات السفلية بمقدار 1.5م.
7- تنهز الشدة في جميع الاتجاهات طولياً وعرضياً وذلك لعدم ميل الشدة أو اهتزازها.
8- يلاحظ ارتفاع المنسوب وتؤخذ لقطة من الشرب إلى الارتفاع المطلوب حتى أسفل بطنية السقف وذلك على العمود الخرساني ويُخصم منه سقوط الكمر حسب الرسومات.
9- يكون وضع العرقات في اتجاه البحر القصير وذلك منعاً للترييح أو الترخيم.
10- يوضع العرق على سيفه عند المنسوب المطلوب ويربط في القوائم بالقمط والضفادع مع مراعاة أن تكون قور العرقات ناقصة 5سم عن قطاع الكمر وذلك سمك طبلية الجنب + العرض.
11- يجب أن تكون العرقات أفقية تماماً وذلك بوزنها بواسطة القدة وميزان المياه.
12- يؤخذ العرق الأخير في نهاية الباكية ويكون مطابقاً لنفس المواصفات للعرق الأول تماماً.
13- يشد خيط طولياً في قورة العرق الأول والأخير من الطرفين ويشد خيط آخر طولياً من أعلى العرقات حتى يمكن وضع العرقات المتبقية على نفس هذا المنسوب مع تربيطها جيداً بالقوائم بالقمط والضفادع.
14- تؤخذ التطريحة الأولى في بداية ونهاية الباكية مع وجوب نقصها 5سم من كل جهة قيمة سمك طبلية الجنب 2.5سم والعرض 2.5سم.
15- يجب شد خيط طولياً من قورة التطريحة الأولى في بداية ونهاية الباكية ثم توضع بقية التطاريح على نفس محاذاة هذا الخيط المشدود.
16- يركب لوح المرى مع مراعاة نقصه 2,5 سم قيمة نقص طول العارضة عن الجنب فمثلاً كمرة سقوطها 40سم تعمل الطبلية بعرض 42,5 سم عن سقوط الكمرة لأن هذه الزيادة سوف تؤخذ من أسفل من قاع الكمرة وأيضاً لأن لوح المرى يُركب من أعلى هذه العارضة مع زنقه بطبلية الجنب مع مراعاة رأسية طبلية الجنب.
17- تركب ألواح التطبيق مع مراعاة عدم وجود وصلات متقاربة من بعضها وعدم وجود تنوير بألواح التطبيق لضمان عدم تسرب مونة الخرسانة منها.
18- في حالة وجود كرانيش أو رفارف أو كوابيل فإنه يلزم شد صف قوائم "اسكندراني" وتعرق وتطرح حسب الرسومات.
19- تركب أخيراً الجوانب الخارجية بما فيها سمك بلاطة السقف فمثلاً كمرة خارجية سقوطها 40 سم يعمل الجنب الداخلي 42,5 سم أما الخارجي فإنه يزيد عليه سمك بلاطة السقف.
شدة السقف المائلة:


يكون نظامها بنفس نظام الشدات العادية مع ضبط منسوب أعلى نقطة وأوطى نقطتين في الجانبين أو في الجانب الواحد حسب الحالة ثم يبدأ التعريق والتخشيب بحيث يتدرج ارتفاع القوائم المستعملة حسب ميل السقف لإعطاء الميل المطلوب.
وإذا كان السقف منحنياً فيجب أخذ إحداثيات في عدة نقط وتؤخذ له تحشية ارتفاعات من منسوب ثابت مع ضبط الارتفاع عند كل نقطة فيها منسوب وتظهر هذه الحالة في أسقف المدرجات والمسارح أما الأسقف المدرجة فتشد كالأسقف العادية تماماً.
(د) شدات العقود المسلحة


يتم شد العقود بضبط بكار الدوران بالخيط ثم رص ألواح قص عرضية وتركيبها وتقويتها وذلك حسب الرسومات حسب العقد سواء كان دوران أو مدبب أو بيضاوي وبسمك حسب الرسومات الهندسية.
(هـ) شدات البلكونات المصممة كابولي


1- فرشتين من خشب بونتي 9×2 بوصة أسفل القوائم وتوضع بطول البلكون والبعد بينهما 1م.
2- قوائم توضع فوق الفرشات على شكل صفين طوليين والقطاع 4×4.
3- برندات وجسور 4×4.
4- يعلو القوائم عرقات 5×2 تكون أطول من البلكون ومنسوبها أقل من منسوب بطنية البلكون بمقدار 7,5سم.
5- تطاريح من خشب موسكي 5×2 كل 50سم.
6- ألواح تطبيق سمك 1.
7- تجهيز طبالي الجنب من اللتزانة سمك 1.
8- تزنق الجوانب بواسطة مدادات لتزانة 4×1 بطول الجنب.
9- تثبت الجوانب بشيكالات سمك 1 على مسافة كل 50 سم.
10- يكون الضبط على خيط الشاغول والخيط المداد في كل الحالات.
(و) الشدات الخشبية للسلالم


الطريقة الأولى تعمل شدات السلالم الخرسانية المسلحة حسب الخطوات الآتية:
شدة الحصيرة:


1- يتم عمل شدة البسطات أو الصدفات وتكون في مستوى أفقي وحسب منسوبها وتكون البسطات في معظم الحالات بدون كمرات أما الصدفات فعادة تكون ذات كمرات وكوابيل وعلى ذلك يجري عمل الشدة الخشبية كما سبق شرحه في شدات الأسقف والكمرات.
2- تُعمل شدة بلاطة السلم الحاملة للدرج كبلاطة مائلة للقلبة التي تصل بين مستويين بتثبيت عارضتين مائلتين بطول البلاطة ويقل منسوبها عن منسوب بطنيتها بمقدار 7.5 سم ( قدر سمك التطاريح وألواح التطبيق ) وتثبت التطاريح على العرقتين على مسافات محورية كل 50 سم بالمسمار ثم تثبت عليها ألواح التطبيق بعرض القلبة وبطول محصور بين المستويين أما الطبالي للجوانب وقاع الأفخاذ وكذلك الكوبستة فيتم إعدادها وتركيبها ويُلاحظ أن تكون عرض طبلية الجنب الداخلي للدروة أقل من ارتفاع الدروة من الخارج بمقدار سمك البلاطة وأن يكون مجموع عدد العوارض أطول من هذا الجنب بمقدار سمك البلاطة وعلى هيئة ضوافر تثبت بألواح التطبيق كما تثبت العوارض الأفقية أعلى الجوانب أما إذا زاد ارتفاع الجوانب عن 40 سم فيجب عمل شيكالات كل 50سم من الداخل وتثبت من أعلى بعوارض الجنب ومن أسفل بألواح التطبيق وتُفك بعد رمي خرسانة الدروة بمدة لا تقل عن ساعتين وتُملأ الفراغات بمونة خلطة الخرسانة.
شدة الحصيرة والدرج:


نقوم بشد بلاطة حصيرة ثم نقوم بتخليق مكان الدرج بطبالي الجوانب الخشبية ويُركب لكل درجة لوح لتزانة بالطول الموجود بين طبالي الجوانب وبارتفاع القائمة ويثبت طرفاه بالتسمير بعوارض رأسية تثبت بطبالي الجوانب وتُشكل جميع ألواح القلبة من الوسط بواسطة لوح لتزانة بطول القلبة ويُثبت مع الألواح بالمسامير .*​


----------



## هانى عصمت (5 فبراير 2011)

*تبدأ عملية تنفيذ المبنى بعد توقيع وتحرير عقد المقاول الذي يتولى مهمة
الإنشاء وتنفيذ بنود الأعمال، ويتم تحرير شروط هذا العقد تحت إشراف مهندس نقابي متفرغ.
وتم تقسيم مراحل التنفيذ إلى خمس مراحل أساسية مختلفة يمكن تحديدها كالتالي:

1- المرحلة التحضيرية:
وتشمل تسليم الموقع للمقاول واستكشاف التربة وتطهير المكان والتشوين ووضع الجدول الزمني
العام والتفصيلي وعمل الميزانية الشبكية للموقع وتحديد المداخل والمخارج ومواضع التشوين
وأماكن المهندسين والعمال وتجهيز الموقع بكافة التوصيلات الفنية اللازمة من إمداد المياه والكهرباء
والصرف الصحي اللازم وخلافه.

2- المرحلة الإنشائية:
وتشمل أعمال تخطيط الموقع والأد والحفر والردم والإحلال ونقل الأتربة وصب الخرسانات
العادية والمسلحة وبناء الحوائط ووضع الطبقات العازلة تحت الأرض.

3- مرحلة التركيبات:
وتشمل أعمال التشطيبات الخاصة بالبياض الداخلي والبياض الخارجي وتركيبات النجارة
والكريتال والألومنيوم والكهرباء والمجاري والتغذية بالمياه والتبليطات والتكسيات وتركيب الوحدات
سابقة التجهيز إن وجدت وإنجاز أعمال الرصف والطبقات العازلة لرطوبة والحرارة حتى الأسطح العلوية المطلوبة.

4- مرحلة التشطيبات والتسليم:
وتشمل مرحلة نهو أعمال التشطيب وتضم كشط الأرضيات الخشبية ودهانها أو جلي الأرضيات الموزايكو و
الرخام ودهانات الحوائط وتركيب خردوات النجارة ونماذج الكريتال الدقيقة والديكورات وجميع لوازم الكهرباء
والأجهزة الصيني للحمامات والكروم وخلافه وكسوة الواجهات والحوائط الداخلية من ورق الحائط أو التجليد
بالأخشاب أو المعادن أو الزجاج وإنهاء أعمال الزخرفة وتركيب أجهزة تكييف الهواء والتسخين والمصاعد
وتنسيق الحدائق الداخلية والخارجية إن وجدت.

5- مرحلة الصيانة والترميمات:
وتشمل صيانة جميع الأعمال التي تتطلب التلميع والتنظيف وحماية المبنى إنشائياً ومعمارياً والمحافظة
على سلامة ورونق المبنى لإبقائه في أحسن حالة لأطول مدة.

اولا- المرحلة التحضيرية

وتبدأ هذه المرحلة مع بدء العملية وتكون خطواتها كالتالي:

1- تسليم الموقع للمقاول:

يجري تسليم موقع الأرض للمقاول بمقتضى محضر تسليم من ثلاث صور مع وجود كل من المهندس والمالك والمقاول ، ويذكر في المحضر موقع الأرض ومميزاتها وحدودها وأبعادها وما بها من منقولات أو عقارات أو علامات مميزة تهم العمل وكذلك كل ما يجب المحافظة عليه وتسليمه في نهاية العملية من مباني وتشوينات وآلات ومرافق وخلافه كما يذكر فيه تاريخ تسليم الموقع لاحتساب مدة العملية.
ويسلم المهندس للمقاول ثلاث نسخ من جميع الرسومات المعمارية والإنشائية والتفصيلية الخاصة بالعملية ونسخة إضافية من المواصفات عدا النسخة المرفقة بالعقد للعمل بها.
ويراعى أن يذكر في محضر التسليم الاحتياطات اللازمة للمحافظة على الباني المجاورة وصلب الموقع المجاور إذا لزم الأمر.

2- الجدول الزمني العام والتفصيلي:

* الجدول الزمني العام : يوضح برنامج تنفيذ العملية ليمكن تحديد مراحل التنفيذ بصفة عامة وبنظرة شاملة للعملية ككل وليمكن تحديد المدى الأقصى لمدة التنفيذ وهو يبين التوقعات العامة للخطوات التنفيذية ويهتم فيه ببدايات ونهايات الأعمال المختلفة وتداخلها معاً بشكل إجمالي وكذلك موعد التسليم الابتدائي والذي تبدأ منه فترة التسليم النهائي ، ومن الجدول العام يمكن تحديد الجدول الزمني التفصيلي لبرنامج تنفيذ المشروعات.
* الجدول الزمني التفصيلي: يوضع الجدول الزمني التفصيلي بدراسة جميع دقائق التنفيذ ويتكون من ثلاثة صفوف أفقية لتوضيح سير كل نوع من الأعمال:
- الصف الأول: لتخطيط المسار التنفيذي ويتم إعداده قبل بدء التنفيذ ويحسب نظرياً على أنه الخطة التي ستتبع بفرض أن العمالة والأدوات والمواد كلها مجهزة للعمل دون توقف ودون أزمات في الحصول عليها ويملأ عادة باللون الأخضر.
- الصف الثاني: يملأ في الموقع حسب السير الفعلي لمراحل التنفيذ وتقدم العمل وخطواته ويملأ عادة باللون البرتقالي وذلك بإشراف المهندس المنفذ وكذلك أيام التوقف الفعلية وتأخر مواد البناء أو التوريدات أو الأيام الممطرة والظروف الطارئة والعطلات.
- الصف الثالث: لتوقيع فروق التأخير أو التقديم في مواعيد بدء الأعمال المختلفة وإعداد الإجراءات اللازمة لتلافي فروق المواعيد كما تبين عليها التعديلات التي يصير الاتفاق عليها بين الأطراف وكذلك كذلك الترحيلات الزمنية الناتجة عن تعديل الرسومات أو المواصفات ويملأ عادة باللون الأحمر .


3- استكشاف الموقع وعمل الميزانية الشبكية:

يجري استكشاف وفحص الموقع لضمان سلامة المنشآت ولحساب واختيار أنواع الأساسات حسب الخطوات التالية:
- فحص التربة جيولوجياً ودراسة طبقات التربة التي قد تتأثر بعمليات البناء سواء بالموقع أو بالقرب منه مع عمل دراسات جيولوجية دقيقة للمنطقة في حالة المنشآت الهامة.
- تحديد سمك ومناسيب طبقات التربة المختلفة بالموقع وانتشارها أفقياً وتموجات مناسيبها أو انتظامها رأسياً.
- الحصول على عينات لطبقات التربة وتقدير خواصها الطبيعية والميكانيكية بالنظر والخبرة وكذلك بالتحليل المعملي المعتمد.
- عمل دراسة كيميائية وتحليلية للتربة ونوعية المياه الجوفية ومناسيبها وتحركاتها الموسمية في معامل معتمدة.
- عمل دراسة ومسح وميزانية شبكية للموقع ودراسة تنفيذية لأضلاع الموقع ومداخله والطرق المؤدية إليه.
هذا ويمكن الاستفادة من الإسترشادات الخاصة بدراسة وتجارب المنشآت المجاورة مع الإلمام بتاريخ الموقع ذاته واستعمالاته السابقة والتغيرات التي طرأت عليه من مبان أزيلت أو مجاري مائية ردمت وبالعكس لما لذلك من تأثير على عملية التنفيذ.

4- الكشف عن التربة:

بعد استلام الموقع والإعداد للبناء يبدأ العمل فوراً في اختبار تربة التأسيس لمعرفة جهد التربة وهو درجة تحمل سطح التربة للضغط عند منسوب معين للأحمال الواقعة عليها وتقدر بالوحدات " كيلو جرام/ سم2 أو طن/م2 " ومن التجارب الكثيرة ثبت أن قوة تحمل تربة التأسيس يجوز أن تختلف في نفس الموقع من مكان لأخر كما أنها لا تكون على منسوب عمق واحد ولذلك يجب عمل جسات اختبار التربة في أكثر من مكان في الموقع لضمان صحة تمثيل الاختبار للواقع.

5- تحديد المداخل والمخارج ومواقع التشوين والإقامة:

يبدأ المقاول بعمل كشك المهندس وتحديد أماكن التشوين والمبيت للخفر ويشون المقاول ما يحتاجه لمرحلة مناسبة من العمل من رمل وزلط وأسمنت وحديد وطوب ويترك مكاناً كافياً لمرور السيارات والعربات التي ستورد هذه المون حتى أماكن التشوين ويجب أن يتفادى التشوين مناطق الحفر المستقبلية وأماكن وضع الأتربة ولكن يمكن التشوين في حدود المساحات التي استخرج عنها رخصة إشغال طريق حسب ما هو موضح في رخص إشغالات الطريق أو في الأماكن الخالية في الموقع وحوله ، ويجب عند تشوين الأسمنت شتاءً حمايته من البلل حتى لا يشك ويتطلب ذلك وضعه في مكان مغطى ، ويتم تغطيته بقطعة كبيرة من القماش الخيام ويستحسن اتباع هذه الطريقة في تشوين الحديد ، كما يمكن رص الأسمنت على طبلية من الخشب البونتي أو اللتزانة ويكون الرص على هيئة رصات بارتفاع 10 شكاير حتى يسهل للعمالة رصه وسحبه . كما يراعى عند تشوين الرمل والزلط اتباع التشوين المركزي لهما لتوحيد مكان التخمير ولتفادي بعثرة كمياته واتباع التشوين الشريطي أو الامتدادي للطوب أي رصه بجانب الأعمال المطلوب إنجازها كما يكون الرص على صفين كل منهما سمك 50سم وبينهما 1متر لتسهيل مرور الملاحظ للاستلام ويكون بارتفاع لا يزيد عن 2متر ليسهل المناولة والتعتيق.

6- عمل التوصيلات الفنية اللازمة للعمل بالموقع:

يقوم المالك باتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتوصيل المياه إلى الموقع وتحتسب التوصيلة على نفقة المالك حتى حدود الموقع أما كل ما يقع بعد مصدر الماء أو عداد المياه من مواسير أو خراطيم أو توصيلات أو محابس فيكون على نفقة المقاول.
هكذا تكون المرحلة الاولى التحضيرية وان شاء الله نستكمل بقية المرحل

المرحلة الثانية : المرحلة الانشائية
وكما ذكرنا من قبل وهى تشمل جميع اعمال الحفر والردم واعمال العزل
والخرسانات العادية والمسلحة لذا سيتم شرحها على مراحل
اولا بالنسبة لعمل الخنزيرة

بدء العمل والأد

وهو عملية توقيع الرسومات على الطبيعة ويتم الأد على الخطوات التالية:
1- تراجع جميع الرسومات التنفيذية والمعمارية والإنشائية.
2- يقوم المقاول بمعاينة الموقع بوجود المهندس أو مندوبه والمالك.
3- تعمل ميزانية شبكية للموقع لتحديد جميع المناسيب.
4- يقوم المقاول بشد خنزيرة خشبية حول موقع البناء.
5- يبدأ توقيع محاور الأعمدة والحوائط على الخنزيرة وتسمى هذه العملية أد المبنى.

طريقة عمل الخنزيرة:
1- تكون التحليقة أفقية تماماً من أعلى نقطة في الموقع كله وتكون من عروق مستقيمة وتقاس بميزان المياه وتكون من خشب فلليري 4×4 أو 5×5 أو 6×6 بوصة.
2- تدكم الخنزيرة بخوابير خلف خلاف كل 1متر في الأرض مع الزرجنة بالأسلاك والأوتاد.
3- يجب أن تكون الخنزيرة قائمة الزوايا في الأركان الأربعة أو مطابقة للرسم بالضبط إلا إذا كان المطلوب خلاف ذلك.
4- يجب أن تكون أطوال الخنزيرة أطول من حدود المباني من كل جانب بحوالي 3متر لتفادي وجود أعمال حفر تحت الخنزيرة.
5- في حالة وجود مناسيب مختلفة ترفع الخنزيرة في الهواء على قوائم خشبية وتثبت جيداً حتى لا تتحرك وذلك بحيث تكون أفقية تماماً.
6- تمهد طرق المرور حول الخنزيرة لتسهيل دق المحاور وشد الخيطان المحددة للمحاور.
7- تمهد الأرض بداخل المساحة المحاطة بالخنزيرة وتزال العوائق حتى لا تعترض الخيطان أثناء شد المحاور.

أدوات الأد:

(1) خيطان – ميزان مائي – ميزان خيط – ميزان خرطوم – ميزان قامة تلسكوبي وقامات وشواخص – أجنة – مسطرين.
(2) مسامير 10سم ، 6سم.
(3) أقلام كوبيا لكتابة أرقام الأعمدة.
(4) زجاجة ماء لإظهار الكوبيا.
(5) زاوية خشب طويلة.
(6) زاوية حديد طول 25سم.
(7) قادوم وكماشة وشاكوش ومنشار.
(8) جير لتوقيع أضلاع الأبيار على الأرض السوداء أو رمل للأرض البيضاء.
(9) غلقان لنقل الجير والرمل.
(10) أزمة وفأس ومرزبة وزمبة وكوريك.
(11) أسلاك لشد المسامير.
(12) تيودوليت.

طريقة الأد:

1- تراجع أبعاد الأرض على الأبعاد الموجودة بالرسومات والمأخوذة عن طريق عقد الملكية.
2- تقاس المسافات الموجودة بين حدود المبنى وحدود الأرض من جميع جهاته وتوقع على الخنزيرة وتراجع على الطبيعة ويراجع مجموع المسافات الباقية على مجموع أبعاد المحاور بالرسم.
3- يبدأ توقيع المحاور بأرقامها بدق مسامير في أماكنها بالقياس المتتالي و كتابة كل رقم بالكوبيا بخط كبير مع رشه بالماء ليظهر ويثبت أولاً باللاكيه الأحمر ويكون ترتيب العمل بحيث يكون المهندس واقفاً من الجهة الخارجية لضلع الخنزيرة وليس من داخل الأرض ويملي الأبعاد متتالية الجمع أي يكون الشريط مفروداً حتى آخره فتؤخذ عليه قراءات متتالية أي بجمع القراءات بالتوالي.
4- ينتقل الأد للجانب المقابل للجانب الذي تم اده وعادة ما يكون موازياً تماماً له وفي هذه الحالة تؤخذ عليه نفس القراءات بنفس الطريقة.
5- بعد ذلك ينتقل الأد للضلعين الأخرين الموازيين لبعضهما والعموديين على الضلعين السابقين أو إلى الأضلع الأخرى إذا كان التصميم ذو شكل خاص.
6- في حالة وجود جزء دائري بالمبنى فيعمل له بكار بالخيط بعد تحديد مركز الدوران إذا كان الدوران صغيراً وإذا كان المنحنى غير دائري أو كان دائري ذو مركز بعيد فإننا نلجأ إلى طريقة الإحداثيات وخطوط التحشية.
7- إذا كان بالأرض منخفضات كثيرة في ضلع ما فتعمل الخنزيرة في منسوب باقي الأضلاع معلقة في الهواء على قوائم من عروق 3×3 بوصة وتدكم جيداً.
8- بعد تحديد المحاور على الخنزيرة ودق مساميرها تشد الخيطان في الاتجاهات المتعامدة ويستحسن وجود أكثر من 4خيطان بطول حوالي 3متر حتى لا يتعدد فكها وربطها على أن يكون دق المسامير بواقع مسمارين لمحور العمود ومسمار واحد لمحور الميدة.
9- تؤخذ أبعاد القاعدة بشريط مترين صلب عن يمين ويسار الخيط في الاتجاهين في نقطتين قبل وبعد مركز القاعدة وترسم حدود القاعدة برش الجير عليها في الأراضي الطوبية أو الرملية وبرش الرمل في حالة إذا كانت الأرض في موقع منزل قد تم هدمه أو بها ردش أبيض مع دق الخوابير في أركان حدود القواعد لتثبيت حدودها إذا ما أطارها الهواء.
10- استلام المحاور فبعد الانتهاء من تحديد مواقع القواعد يقوم المهندس بمراجعتها ومطابقتها على الرسومات بالنسبة لبعضها بالنظر المجرد حتى يتفادى أد قاعدة على محور غير محورها وهذه المراجعة ذات فائدة بالغة.
11- مراجعة استرباع الصليبة أو الزاوية حيث أنه يجب مراجعة وتأكيد صحة الزاوية القائمة بين الأضلاع ويتم ذلك إما بالزاوية الخشبية أو الحديدية أو شد خيطين على المحاور ثم مراجعة الزاوية بطريقة فيثاغورث.

ملحوظة:
يراعى عدم فك الخنزيرة إلا بعد الانتهاء من صب خرسانات الأعمدة.
طريقة استلام الخنزيرة:
- التأكد من استقامة الخنزيرة.
- التأكد من أبعاد الخنزيرة.
- التأكد من أفقيتها بميزان المياه.
- التأكد من زواياها.
- التأكد من تقويتها بالخوابير والمشتركات والقباقيب.
بكدة خلصت اول مرحلة فى المراحل الانشائية ونستكمل فى المشاركة القادمة
اعمال الحفر والردم فتابعونا



يلى عمل الخنزيرة اعمال الحفر

تجري أعمال الحفر بالموقع لأحد الأغراض الآتية:

1- الحفر للتطهير والإزالة.
2- الحفر لقواعد الأساسات بأنواعها.
3- الحفر لتخليق مناسيب أو ميول أو تسوية.
4- الحفر لتفريغ جزء من الموقع لبدروم أو حمام سباحة أو لأي غرض تصميمي.
وفي حالة الحفر للأساسات تتوقف مساحة الحفر للأساسات على نوع التربة والميول المأمونة لها وزاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي و إذا وجدت مياه جوفية وكذلك تتوقف على العمق المطلوب ونوع الأساس المستخدم وطريقة تنفيذه.

أدوات الحفر:
(1) الفأس – الكوريك – كوريك الغز – الجاروف – القفة.
(2) الغلق – الازمبيل – الأزمة – الشوكة.
(3) الأوتاد – خوابير المناسيب.
(4) البولدوزر – الجرار.
(5) الجردل – خرطوم المياه.
(6) ميزان الخيط – ميزان المياه – الموازين الهندسية.

الاحتياطات اللازمة لأعمال الحفر:

إذا كان الحفر في أرض متماسكة أمكن للجوانب أن تظل محتفظة برأسيتها وشكلها حسب الرسم لأعماق تختلف حسب نوع التربة فإذا زاد العمق فإن جوانب الحفر تبدأ في التفكك والانهيار حتى تميل بحيث تعمل مع المستوى الأفقي زاوية ميل معينة تسمر زاوية الشو وهي تختلف من تربة لأخرى.
إذا كانت الحفرة مجاورة للطريق العام فإن ذلك يعرضها للأخطار وفي هذه الحالة يجب سند جوانب الحفر بشدات خشبية تختلف حسب نوع التربة وعمق الحفر:

(أ) سند جوانب الحفر في أرض صلبة متجانسة:

يمكن حساب ميل الحفر في هذه الأرض مع معامل أمن 1.5 وعند عمل حفر عميق فإننا نضع ألواحاً رأسية من خشب الموسكي بعرض 20 إلى 25سم أي 8 إلى 10بوصة وسمك 2بوصة، أي 5سم وبأطوال حسب الطلب على مسافات 2متر ملاصقة لجوانب الحفر ويستند كل لوحين متقابلين بواسطة عوارض أفقية تسمى كباسات زنق من عروق 4×4 بوصة لتضغط بواسطة الألواح الرأسية على جوانب الحفر وتمنعه من الانهيار وتكون على مسافات رأسية 1.20م ولا تزيد عن 1.5م وفي حالات الحفر لعمق أقل من متر واحد فيكتفى بكباس واحد في منتصف اللوح الرأسي وفي الأعماق الكبيرة في التربة المتماسكة نجد أنه ليس من الضروري عمل شدة متصلة بكامل ارتفاع الحفر ولكننا نصمم شدة بارتفاع متر واحد مثلاً ثم نترك متراً بدون شدة ثم نكرر ذلك ويمكن حساب الميول الحفر حسب الجدول الخاص بذلك.

(ب) صلب جوانب الحفر في أرض متوسطة الصلابة:

نقوم بعمل شدة من ألواح رأسية ملاصقة لجوانب الحفر بمسافات 50سم من المحور للمحور وتسند بمدادات من ألواح أفقية مدكمة ومزنوقة في أماكنها بواسطة كباسات بواقع 3 كباسات لكل مدادين متقابلين.

(ج) صلب جوانب الحفر في أرض سهلة الانهيار:

نقوم بوضع ألواح رأسية متلاصقة معاً على جانبي الحفر وتثبيتها بمدادات أفقية من خشب موسكي طول 5:4متر وعرضه 30:20سم وسمك 8:5سم على مسافات حوالي 80سم ومزنوقة بدكم من عروق 10×10سم على مسافات حوالي 1.20م وتثبت هذه الدكم بالزنق أو الخوابير الخشبية وتعمل الربطة بطول 50سم وبعرض 15:10سم وبسمك 5سم ويتناسب عدد المدادات والدكم طردياً مع عمق الحفر.

(د) صلب جوانب الحفر في تربة رخوة ومفككة لأعماق كبيرة:

نقوم بعمل الحفر بلا شدة حتى مستوى العمق التي يمكن للتربة أن تكون متماسكة عنده بلا انهيار وبدون ضرر وبعد ذلك نبدأ بوضع ألواح المدادات الأفقية أولاً في اتجاه طول الحفر وفي جوانبه ثم تدق 3 ألواح رأسية وراء كل مداد خلف خلاف أي لوحين من أمامه ولوح من خلفه ليكون تثبيته مضفراً وقوياً وتزنق المدادات المتقابلة بثلاثة دكم زنق وتكون الكباسات طويلة تضغط ما خلفها من ألواح جانبي الحفر وترتفع كفاءة ومتانة الصلب بالضغط العكسي من التربة على الصلبة لأن المدادات سوف يستحيل عليها الزحزحة والحركة.

استلام أعمال الحفر:

1- تراجع مقاسات الحفر من أسفل الحفر وأعلاه وبالنسبة للعمق يقاس من منتصف قاع الحفر بوضع ذراع أو أدة رأسية عند القاع وأخرى أفقية على خوابير المناسيب على جانبي الحفر وأخذ قراءة العمق عليها بعد ضبط الأفقية بميزان مياه.
2- يراعى أن تكون خطوط جوانب الحفر مستقيمة أو مماثلة للرسومات وتراجع بشد خيطان عليها أو شد خيطان محاور القواعد وقياس بعد جوانب الحفر عن المحاور من كل جانب في الاتجاهين.
3- يجب أن تكون جوانب الحفر رأسية تماماً وقيعانه أفقية تماماً أو حسب الرسومات وزواياه قائمة ويكون خالياً من الشوائب.

حساب عرض الحفر عند سطح الأرض:

لتقدير العرض عند فوهة الحفر من أعلى يجب أن ندخل في الاعتبار أن الاتساع يزيد بمقدار سمك مدادين كلما ارتفعنا من الشدة ويستخدم القانون التالي للحساب:
عرض الحفر عند سطح الأرض = ب + 2ن × 0.05 متر
حيث:
ب = عرض قاع الحفر حسب الطلب
ع= ارتفاع الحفر
ل= طول الألواح الرأسية
ن= عدد أدوار الشدة
5سم = سمك المدادات المستعملة
حيث:
ن = ع / ل – 0.3

ونبدأ فى عرض لمرحلة اعمال الاساسات
حيث تعرف هذه المرحلة كالتالى الأساس هو القاعدة أو الفرشة التي تحمل أي جزء إنشائي في المبنى من عامود أو حائط أو كلاهما ويتوقف تحديد نوع الأساس المستخدم على خبرة المهندس في تقدير الجهود التي تتحملها أنواع التربة المختلفة وأنواع الأساسات المستعملة في المباني والمنشآت هي:
(أ) أساس عادي:
قاعدة من الخرسانة العادية على جزء واحد أو جزئين وقد يكون معظمها من الخرسانة العادية وعليها كمرة أو ميدة مسلحة أو قاعدة صغيرة مسلحة.

(ب) أساس مسلح:
قاعدة تعتمد أساساً على التسليح وقد يكون تحتها دكة من خرسانة عادية لتسهيل توزيع الجهود على فرشة أكبر على التربة وكذلك لعزل الحديد عن الأرض.

(ج) أساس طوب – أساس دبش:
أساس يعتمد على استخدام الطوب أو الدبش في نقل الأحمال والجهود إلى التربة على ميول غالباً 45ْ للقصص المباني و60ْ للقاعدة الخرسانية وإن كان يكفي 45ْ.

(د) أساس صلب:
أساس يعتمد على كمرات من الصلب لتوزيع الجهود والأحمال ونقلها إلى الأرض وقد تغلف بالخرسانة العادية لعزلها عن الرطوبة والجو وحمايتها من الصدأ والتفكك.

(هـ) أساس خشب:
أساس كالسابق ويعتمد على الخشب بدلاً من الصلب مع مراعاة عزل الخشب تماماً ضد الرطوبة واستخدام خرسانة عادية لتغليفه.

(و) أساسات مستمرة:
أساسات حوائط مستمرة بدون فاصل بينها كقواعد الأعمدة.

(ز) أساسات منفصلة – القواعد المنفصلة:
أساس مكون من عدة قواعد منفصلة كل منها مستقلة تحت عمود مسلح وقد تربط معاً بميد أو كمرات مسلحة لحمايتها من الهبوط الجزئي أو الانفرادي.

(ح) أساسات متصلة – قواعد متصلة – قواعد مشتركة:
أساس مشترك تحت عمودين أو أكثر وتراعى تغيرات العزوم في هذه الحالة من موجب إلى سالب وبالعكس.



(ط) أساسات ميكانيكية – خوازيق ميكانيكية:
خوازيق تدق بالآلات للوصول إلى التربة السليمة الصالحة للتأسيس.

(ى) أساسات يدوية – خوازيق يدوية:
خوازيق تدق بالبريمة أو باليد للوصول إلى التربة السليمة الصالحة للتأسيس.

(ك) أساسات لبشة – أساس فرشة:
أساس مكون من قاعدة واحدة مستمرة تحت المبنى كله وتكون من جزء واحد عادي أو جزء واحد مسلح أو كليهما معاً.

(ل) أساسات ماكينات:
أساسات تحت الآلات ويراعى فيها مقاومة الاهتزاز وتكون من كتل خرسانية على الأرض مباشرةً أو على خوازيق ميكانيكية.
وبالطبع تحديد نوع الاساس يتوقف على عوامل كثيرة

مرحلة الاساسات وكيفية اختيار نوع التأسيس
الشروط الواجب مراعاتها عند تصميم وتنفيذ الأساسات:
أولاً: أن تكون تربة التأسيس متجانسة وغير متغيرة المنسوب والسمك ما أمكن مع دراسة التحركات المحتملة للتربة بعد التأسيس.
ثانياً: سلامة بيانات تحمل التربة بعد التأكد من نوعها مع مراعاة معامل الأمان اللازم للتصميم لتكون مساحة الأساس كافية لتوزيع الأحمال على التربة ومواجهة جميع الاحتمالات مع مراعاة عمق وأبعاد الأساس مع احتمال تغير القوى المؤثرة على الأساس.
ثالثاً: توزيع ضغوط وأحمال المبنى بانتظام على الأساس سواء مهما كان نوعه لتفادي الهبوط الغير منتظم الذي يسبب الشروخ والصدع مع مراعاة احتمال نقص قدرة تحمل التربة.
رابعاً: مراعاة تعامد سطح فرشة الأساس مع محصلة الأحمال وكذلك مراعاة انطباق محصلة الضغوط مع محور الأساس ما أمكن إلا في حالة الحوائط الملاصقة للجيران فيستعاض عن ذلك بتقويتها وربطها بشدادات مسلحة وعمل كعب للأساس.
خامساً: مراعاة تصميم خلطات الأساس من مواد مناسبة للقوى المؤثرة ولظروف الموقع من حركة ورطوبة وغيرها.
سادساً: عمل احتياطات العزل اللازمة ضد الرطوبة والذبذبات وظروف الموقع واحتمالات مرور توصيلات أو مرافق خلال الأساسات أو وجود أساسات قديمة بالموقع.
سابعاً: توزيع أحمال المبنى على أعمدته بانتظام ووضع الأعمدة أو الحوائط وبالتالي أساساتها على مسافات متناسبة لتكون الأحمال التي عليها متجانسة.
ثامناً: يراعى الآتي:
1- حساب الأحمال الدائمة وحدها وهي تسمى أحمال ميتة.
2- حساب الأحمال الحية وحدها وهي معروفة بالحمل الإضافي.
3- حساب الأحمال المتحركة وحدها وهي كالسيارات والأوناش.
4- حساب الأحمال الذاتية للأعمدة نفسها والأساس وتقدر بحوالي من 10:5% من الأحمال الواقعة عليها.
5- تقدر ضغوط الرياح في حالة المباني المرتفعة وهي حوالي ( + أو - ) 100 كجم / م2 في مصر.
6- تقدر ضغوط المياه والأتربة للحوائط الساندة ويراعى في ذلك كثافة التربة وارتفاعها وزاوية الشو.
7- تقدر قوى الاحتكاك بين الأتربة وأجسام الحوائط.
8- تقدر أوزان الأتربة فوق أقدام الأساسات واسفلها في حساب الضغط من أعلى إلى أسفل وقد تهمل في ذلك أماناً للحساب.

يجب على المهندس المصمم أو المنفذ مراعاة ما يلي:

1- إذا وجدت طبقة لينة على بعد ما من منسوب الأساس فلا يجب أن تزيد الضغوط الإضافية التي تتعرض لها هذه الطبقة عن قدرتها المأمونة للتحميل.
2- إذا كان الأساس قريباً من ميل طبيعي في الأرض فيجب حماية التربة من فقد قدرتها على مقاومة القص وذلك بعمل حوائط ساندة أو عمل الأساس بعمق أكبر من سطح الانزلاق.
3- يزداد معامل الأمان في تقدير الجهود المأمونة للأراضي الطينية اللينة لأن حمل الأساس الرأسي يسبب تحركات جانبية لينة بطيئة مع هبوط في المبنى.
4- إذا تضاغطت التربة الطينية أو الطفلية لتداخل حبيباتها تحت المبنى أو بسبب الاهتزازات فإن حجم التربة يقل ويسبب هبوط الأساس ويعالج ذلك بدمك التربة بالهراسات الهزازة أو بدق الخوازيق اللوحية حولها أو بغمر التربة بالماء في حالة الجفاف.
5- تتحرك المياه بالأدوار الأرضية نحو مصادر الحرارة مما يفقد التربة جزءاً كبيراً من مائها فتتصلب وتزيد في الجفاف حتى تنكمش وتهبط.
6- يهبط المبنى إذا سحبت أو انخفضت المياه الجوفية من حوله مع تصلب التربة ويزيد الهبوط كلما كان السحب سريعاً ولذلك يجب تنظيم سحب المياه بطريقة وبمعدل بطيء.
7- الحفر المستجد القريب من المبنى وإنشاء المباني الجديدة المجاورة بسبب خفض لقدرة تحمل التربة ولذلك يجب تزويد الدعامات الكافية.
8- البخر الناشئ حول الأساس وتحته وخاصة في التربة الرملية يسبب انهيار الأساس وخاصة إذا كانت حركة المياه سريعة.
9- تسرب المياه إلى التربة الطينية الجافة أو الطفلية الجافة قد يسبب هبوطاً أو تمدداً للتربة مع فشل في مقاومة جهد القص.
10- لا يترك حفر الأساس في التربة الطينية أو الطفلية مكشوفاً لمدة طويلة حتى لا تتغير الخواص الطبيعية للتربة.
11- تعمل الأساسات باستخدام الأسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات بدلاً من البورتلاندي إذا احتوت التربة على مواد كيماوية ضارة أو متحللة.
12- يراعى أن تكون مناسيب مواسير المياه الرئيسية المارة بالموقع أعلى من منسوب التأسيس حتى لا يؤدي إلى احتمال انفجار أي ماسورة إلى تخلخل التربة بقوة تدفق المياه.
13- القوة الرأسية الواقعة على الأساسات تحتسب كما يلي إذا كانت محورية الحمل:
الحمل الميت +الحمل الحي + الوزن الذاتي للأساس – وزن التربة المزاح
14- يجب أن لا تحدث تفاوتات في جهود التربة تحت القواعد المختلفة للأساس بأكثر من 25% من أقصى جهد مسموح به.
15- في حالة ضغط التربة أو الماء على الحوائط الساندة أو في حالة وجود قوى أفقية من المنشآت المجاورة لا يجوز أن يتعدى أقصى جهد ناشئ عن المحصلة الرأسية للقوى المؤثرة على الأساس قيمة جهد التحميل المسموح به عن التربة كما يجب ألا تزيد المحصلة الأفقية عن قوة الاحتكاك بين أسفل الأساس والتربة الملامسة له مضافاً إليه جزء من الضغط السلبي للتراب فوق الأساسات.
16- في حالة التفاوت الكبير في الضغوط تحت أجزاء المبنى الواحد فتفصل أساسات الأجزاء ذات الأحمال الكبيرة من باقي المبنى وكذلك الجزاء المعرضة للاهتزازات.
17- في حالة استخدام أساسات الفرشات الكاملة أي اللبشات وافتراض انتظام توزيع جهود ضغوط التربة تحت اللبشة فيجب استخدام جهود مخفضة لمادة الأساس ويتوقف الجهد الأقصى لتحميل التربة الغير متماسكة على:
ا- عمق مستوى التأسيس.
ب- عرض الأساس.
ج- كثافة التربة.
ء- قيمة زاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي للتربة.
هـ- قوة التماسك.

ونبدأ بأعمال الخرسانة العادية للأساسات

الخرسانة عموماً مزيج من الركام الكبير والركام الصغير ومادة لاصقة وتسمى:
* خرسانة عادية: إذا خلت من حديد التسليح.
* خرسانة بيضاء: إذا حل فيها كسر الحجر أو الدقشوم محل الزلط.
* خرسانة فينو: إذا استخدم فيها الزلط الصغير.
* خرسانة مسلحة: إذا زودت بأسياخ حديد التسليح.
* خرسانة حمراء: إذا استخدمت فيها الحمرة بدلاً من الأسمنت.
* خرسانة دكات: تحت بلاط الدور الأرضي.
* خرسانة ميول: إذا عملت للحمامات أو السطح.
* خرسانة ضعيفة: إذا استعمل فيها ركام خفيف.
* خرسانة خاصة: إذا توافرت فيها صفات خاصة.

1-تبدأ طبلية الرمي عملها بعد أن يكون العمال المكلفين بتشوين الزلط والرمل على هيئة أكوام متجاورة تكال بالصندوق النصف متر مكعب للزلط والكيل بصندوق ربع متر مكعب للرمل وذلك في أعمال الخرسانة العادية أما في حالة الخرسانة البيضاء فيكال الدقشوم والرمل وباقي المكونات حسب النسب المطلوبة.

2- تكون النسب حسب مواصفات العقد ويعتمد اختيارها على الغرض من استعمالها وعلى السعر وعلى المواد الموجودة.
3- تدق خوابير في جميع جوانب القاعدة على منسوب وجه الخرسانة المطلوبة وكذلك تعمل لقطة خشب من منسوب ثابت خارج القعدة ثم يحدد شرب الرمي مع مراعاة أي اختلاف مطلوب في بعض القواعد بالزيادة أو بالنقص.
4- تخلط نسب الركام الكبير والناعم المكون للخرسانة المطلوبة على الناشف حسب المواصفات ثم تضاف نسبة الأسمنت المتفق عليها ويضاف الماء بقدر بسيط حسب تقدير المهندس وتحمل هذه الخرسانة على طبالي من الصاج وترمى بالقروانة ويراعى أن تكون أيدي الأنفار قريبة ما أمكن من البير عند الرمي حتى لا تنفصل المون عن بعضها ويجب تخمير الخرسانة على أرع قلبات أو ثلاثة على الأقل على أن تكون أول قلبة أو قلبتين على الناشف لضمان اندماج الزلط والرمل والأسمنت معاً.
5- يجب وضع ألواح بونتي على أحرف البئر من جانبين على الأقل ليرتكز عليه القروان أثناء الرمي فلا يهيل الأتربة بداخل الحفر على الخرسانة.
6- ينزل الفورمجي إلى البئر ليدك الخرسانة بالمندالة وعندما تصل الخرسانة إلى المنسوب المطلوب ويخدم الوجه بالمسطرين ليكون مستوياً تماماً وقابلاً لعملية فرش حديد القواعد المسلحة عليه.
7- الاستلام:
* يجب أن تكون مطابقة في تكوينها لنسب المواصفات.
* يجب أن تكون طريقة تخميرها تامة وسليمة.
* يجب أن يكون رميها سليماً.
* يجب رشها بالماء الغزير لمدة 3أيام بعد مرور 24 ساعة على الصب.
8- تراعى في الخرسانة العادية للأساسات أن يكون سمكها أي ارتفاعها مساوياً على الأقل لبروز جوانبها عن نقطة جوانب ارتكاز القاعدة المسلحة عليها وبروزها عن الميدة أو الحائط الذي يعلوها وبذلك تكون هناك زاوية 45ْ محصورة بين حرف الخرسانة العادية عند القاع وبين نقطة ارتكاز الخرسانة المسلحة لضمان عدم حدوث شروخ ضغط بسبب قلة السمك ، وتعمل هذه الزاوية في حالات تشغيل أعمال من الدرجة الأولى.

واليكم بعض الصور عن الشدات الخاصة بالخرسانة العادية للاساسات بعد انزال
طبقات الاحلال من الزلط والرمل​

الخرسانة المسلحة للاساسات
اولا نبدأ بتعريف الخرسانة المسلحة هى ايه:
الرمل + الزلط + الأسمنت + الماء + الحديد
بالإضافة إلى بعض الإضافات في بعض الحالات الخاصة.
طريقة تنفيذ ووضع الاساسات المسلحة وتوقيعها على الطبيعة
تبدأ بالخطوات القادمة
1-يجري توشيح ابعاد القواعد المسلحة على العادية (الخرسانة العادية للقواعد) بالجير أو الرمل بأخذ أبعادها النظيفة
مع عمل تخانة من المونة والاسمنت طوليا او عرضيا على سطح الخرسانة العادية للمحافظة على سمك الغطاء الخرسانى السفلى ويكون سمك هذا الغطاء طبقا للرسومات المرفقة
2-تشد القواعد المسلحة والميد بالألواح الخشبية من اللتزانة بمقاساتها المختلفة مع تدكيمها جيداً من الجوانب
3-يجهز الحديد حيث يثنى ويكرب ويجنش طبقا للجدول المرفق للقواعد المسلحة ونوع التأسيس
4-يرص حديد التسليح حسب الرسومات الإنشائية الخاصة بالقواعد المسلحة والميد المسلحة.
5- تجهز صناديق تخمير الخرسانة إما بالصندوق أو بعدد الغلقان أو الشكاير أو بعبوات الخلط الميكانيكي.
6- في قواعد الأساسات المنفصلة يوصى بأن يضبط تقسيط الحديد وذلك بأن يوضع سيخ حول داير جوانب القاعدة وذلك في العالي لتربط به حديد القاعدة كله من محيطها الخارجي حتى لا يتحرك من مكانه ، ثم يوضع تسليح الأعمدة في مكانها بارتفاع العمود بالكامل لآخر ارتفاعه (احيانا فى الاسوار او الارتفاعات الصغيرة) أو بارتفاع جزء منه لتصبح أشاير لتتصل بحديد تسليح العمود عند رصه بعد صب القاعدة.
7- توضع قطع صغيرة من فضل الحديد تحت التسليح السفلي للقواعد والميد لرفعها قليلاً عن سطح الخرسانة العادية فيسهل بذلك نزول الخرسانة تحتها وحولها كما يجب التنبيه على الفورمجي بتنطيق الحديد إلى أعلى لتتخلل الخرسانة شبكة التسليح وتغلف أسطح الأسياخ بالأسمنت.
8- توضع قطع مماثلة تحت حديد التسليح العلوي وفوق حرف شدة الميد لتعليق الحديد حتى انتهاء الرمي فتزال والغرض من ذلك عدم حدوث ترخيم في الحديد إذا ما ظل مدة كبيرة قبل الرمي فلا تغلفه الخرسانة من تحته.
9- تخمر الخرسانة بالنسب المطلوبة بالمواصفات.
10- يجري صب القواعد المسلحة والميد حسب ما تقدم ذكره في صب القواعد مع الغزغزة والدمك جيداً واستخدام الهزاز الميكانيكى خاصة فى الميد والقواعد ذات الشبكتين علوى وسفلى ثم تسوية السطح بالمسطرين حتى يغطى سطح الخرسانة بزبد الأسمنت وبحيث لا يظهر أي حديد إطلاقاً على السطح ، وتفك الجوانب بعد 72:24 ساعة وترش رشاً غزيراً بالماء لمدة 3 أيام بعد 24 ساعة من الصب ، وترمى الخرسانة المسلحة للميد والقواعد المسلحة بعد تضريبها على الناشف وتقليبها قلبتين أو ثلاثة على الناشف وقلبتين مع الرش بالماء مع تقليل نسبة المياه ما أمكن وذلك لأن هناك نسبة من الماء يضيفها الفورمجي أثناء الرمي.
11- يجب رمي القروان من ارتفاع منخفض جداً ويدفع الفورمجي الخرسانة بين حديد الميد والقواعد بمسطرين في يده ويغزغز الخرسانة بالعتلة وعادة تكون إما قطعة مسلوبة من الخشب او الهزاز الميكانيكىوخاصة فى رقاب الاعمدة لضمان نزول الخرسانة وبعد امتلاء الميدة والقواعد توضع الإدة على سطح الخرسانة وتراجع بميزان المياه ويخدم الوجه بالمسطرين ويراعى ضبط المناسيب وعدم وجود أي تعشيش في الخرسانة ويراعى عدم ظهور أي زلط غير مغلف بالرمل والأسمنت وكذلك عدم ظهور أي حديد إطلاقاً غير الأشاير المطلوبة.
12- تفك جوانب شدة القواعد والميد بعد 48:24 ساعة من إتمام صبها مع رشها رشاً غزيراً بالمياه لمدة ثلاثة أيام مع المحافظة الشديدة أثناء عملية الفك حتى لا تكسر السوك وأحرف القواعد والميد فينكشف الحديد.

اولا نبدأ حديثنا بتعريف الشدة الخشبية:
هى عبارة عن فرم لصب الخرسانات فيها بالشكل المراد ولذلك يجب أن تكون بمثابة
عبوات الغرض منها صب أعمال الخرسانات المسلحة داخلها ويجب أن تكون على أكبر قدر من المتانة لأن
أقل إهمال في تثبيت أحد أعضائها تؤدي إلى أضرار بالغة وأحياناً إلى تكسير في الخرسانات المسلحة
بعد صبها أو أثناء الصب وإعادة عملها بعد إصلاح العيوب .

ثانيا :أنواع الخشب المستخدم في الشدات الخشبية:
* بونتي: مقاسات ( 2×8– 2×9) بوصة.
* فلليري: مقاسات ( 4×4 – 5×5 – 6×6 ) بوصة.
* لتزانة: مقاسات ( 1×4 – 1×5 –1×6 – 1×8 ) بوصة.
* موسكي: مقاسات ( 2×4 – 2×5 ) بوصة.
* خشب بغدادلي: مقاسات 1×2 بوصة

ثالثا : المصطلحات الفنية المستخدمة في أعمال الشدات الخشبية:

- الفرشات: توضع تحت القوائم لكي لا تفسد التربة وتكون من الخشب البونتي ( 2×9½ أو 2×8 ) بوصة وتوضع هذه الفرشات لتوزيع الأحمال الرأسية الواقعة من القوائم على سطح أكبر من قطاع القوائم الرأسية.

- القوائم الرأسية: هي عروق فلليري 4×4 أو 5×5 أو 6×6 بوصة وبطول حوالي 6:4متر تعلو الفرشاتالبونتي وتوضع على مسافات محورية من 100:80سم وفي صفوف متوازية ومتناظرة والغرض منها حملالعرقات وتثبت عادة من أسفل مع الفرشات بالمسمار ومن الوسط في حالة ما يزيد ارتفاعها عن 2م بواسطةبرندات وارتفاع البرندة عن الأرض لا يقل عن 1,8م وتكون من عروق القوائم نفسها في اتجاهين متعامدينمثبتة مع القوائم بواسطة القمط الحديدية وفي حالة توصيل قائم رأسي بأخر يجب أن لا تقل الوصلة عن 1م
وتربط بالقمط والضفادع الخشبية وتسمى القوائم والبرندات بالتقفيصة.

- النهايز: أو الشيكالات وهي العروق المائلة على 45ْ.

- البرندات: هي عروق فلليري مطابقة للقوائم الرأسية من حيث القطاع والطول وتثبت أفقياً متعامدةمع بعضها في القوائم الرأسية والغرض منها المحافظة على أن تكون القوائم الرأسية ثابتة في موقعهاعلاوة على أن وجودها يكسب العروق الرأسية متانة بالنسبة لارتفاعها.

- العرقات: هي مدادات من الخشب الموسكي 2×4 أو 2×5 بوصة بأطوال مختلفة توضع على توضععلى سيفها عند المنسوب المطلوب وتوضع العرقات في صفوف متوازية في اتجاه واحد والغرض منهاحمل التطاريح ويلاحظ ألا تقل وصلة العرق في حالة توصيله مع غيره عن 1م مع ربطه بالقمط الحديدية
ويراعى عند تثبيتها أن تكون في مستوى أفقي تماماً بالقدة والميزان.

- التطاريح: هي مدادات من الخشب الموسكي بأطوال مختلفة توضع على بطنها أعلى العرقات علىمسافات محورية كل 5,. م وتثبت بالعرقات بالمسمار والغرض منها تثبيت ألواح التطبيق أعلاها بحيث لا تتأثر بأي انحناء نتيجة للجهود الواقعة عليها.

- ألواح التطبيق: هي ألواح لتزانة بطول 4م وتقطع حسب الطلب وتثبت أعلى التطاريح بواسطة المسماربحيث تكون جميع الألواح متلاحمة تماماً حتى لا يتسرب زبد المونة من بينها ويلاحظ أن يكون اتجاه الألواحموازياً لطول التطبيق ويحيط بألواح التطبيق لوح لتزانة يسمى لوح المرى وخاصة من جهة قورة ألواح التطبيق
ويجب أن تكون ألواح التطبيق أفقية تماماً على القدة والميزان إذا كان السطح أفقياً تماماً وعلى القدة فقط إذا كانالسطح مائل.

- قاع الكمرات: هي ألواح من خشب لتزانة تثبت أعلى التطاريح وتكون بعرض الكمرة وطولها.

- طبالي الجوانب: عبارة عن مجموعة من ألواح لتزانة تجمع مع بعضها وتثبت بواسطة عوارض خشبيةويراعى عند وصل أضلاع الطبلية ألا تكون كل وصلتين متجاورتين بل يجب أن تأخذ شكل شطرنجي
مع ملاحظة أن يكون طول الطبالي وعرضها بالأبعاد المطلوبة دون زيادة أو نقص.

- شيكال: هو فضلة من خشب لتزانة الغرض منه تثبيت الجوانب على ميزان الخيط ويثبت أحد أطرافهامن أعلى بعوارض الجوانب ويثبت طرفها الأخر من أسفل البرندات أوالتطاريح والمدادات.

- الدكمة: هي فضلة من اللتزانة الغرض منها زنق طبالي الجنب بالمدادات أو القوائم وما شابه ذلك.

- الخابور: فضلة لتزانة مسلوب أحد طرفيها والغرض منها تثبيت الشدات الخشبية في أماكنها علىسطح فرشة الأساسات ويدق طرفها المسلوب داخل جوانب الحفر.

- القمط الحديدية: وهي خوصات أو خوص حديدية لكل منها جاكوشان من الحديد مفلطحة من الجانبين لعدم إمكان خروج الجاكوش من جفن القمطة والغرض منها تثبيت أعضاء الشدات الخشبية ببعضها البعض.

- الضفدعة: قمطة حديدية أو فضلة خشبية تثبت بالقوائم الرأسية أسفل العرقات أو البرندات أو الوصلاتالرئيسية أو بجوار الحطات الموسكي.

- الحطات الموسكية: وتعرف بالحطط الموسكية وهي مجموعة مكونة من 4قطع من الخشب الموسكي 2×4 بوصةتوضع كل اثنتين بالتعامد مع الأخرين في منسوب واحد وتحصربينها فراغ قطاع الأعمدة الخرسانية مضاف إليها 5سم لكل من الطول والعرض قدر سمك التجليد وتثبت بالبرندات بواسطة القمط والضفادع.

- الشنايش: هي مربعات من الطوب مفتوحة في الحائط توضع كمكان للعروق.

- المشترك: فضلة من خشب لتزانة تستخدم في تجميع المدادين في بعضهما قورة في قورة.

- القباقيب: فضلة لتزانة وتستخدم في ربط الزوايا وعدم فتحها بعد ضبطها.

- اللقطة: فضلة لتزانة الغرض منها جعل عرض الميدة أو الكمرة ثابت أثناء الصب.

- اللقوة: فضلة لتزانة توضع أسفل التوصيل في ألواح التطبيق وقاع الكمرة في حالة الوصل.

- ألواح التجليد: من خشب لتزانة وتسمر فيه حطات العمود والغرض منها صب الخرسانة لفورمة العمود بداخلها.

- لوح المرى: لتزانة ويسمر في جنب الكمر الداخلي وفائدته تحديد أبعاد الباكية.

- لوح الداير: لتزانة ويسمر في جنب النهايات الخارجية للباكيات والغرض منه تحديد سمك خرسانة السقف.

- الأحزمة: من خشب موسكي على سيفه ويربط بالقمط في حالة الأعمدة التي يزيد قطاعها عن 40×40 سم وذلك لعدم تكريش العمود أثناء الصب.

- الحمال: من الخشب الموسكي ويوضع على سيفه أسفل العرقات ويربط مع القوائم بالقمط في حالة إذا زاد سمك سقوط الكمر عن 60 سم أو إذا زاد سمك بلاطة السقف عن 15 سم والغرض منها عدم ترييح البلاطات أو الكمرات أثناء الصب.

- لوح الزنق: موسكي ويوضع على سيفه أعلى التطاريح خلف طبالي الجنب للكمرة ويربط بالقمط من أسفل قاع الكمرة.

- السقايل: من خشب البونتي والغرض منها صعود وحركة العمال عليها.

- القائم الاسكندراني: من عروق فلليري مطابق تماماً لنفس مواصفات القائم الرأسي ويوضع بالشحط من أسفل البلاطات أو الكمرات الكبيرة يربط مع البرندات بالقمط وفائدته عدم ترييح أو ترخيم البلاطات أو الكمرات عن منسوبها الأصلي.​*


----------



## هانى عصمت (5 فبراير 2011)

*موسوعة الدهانات*

*موسوعة الدهانات 

(4-1-1-ط) اللاكيه (بوية الزيت):
1- يعتبر اللاكيه من الدهانات الزيتية التي تستخدم منذ فترة طويلة وأثبتت كفاءة عالية ولها قوة تحمل عالية للضروف الجوية المختلفة مع قابلية الغسيل.
2- يحتاج اللاكيه ( بوية الزيت) إلى خبرة عالية في تصنيعه أو دهانه كما أن السطح المراد دهانه باللاكيه يحتاج إلى تجهيزات خاصة.
أنواع اللاكيه هي:
• لاكيه لامع.
• لاكيه نصف لامع.
• لاكيه مط.
طريقة دهان اللاكيه على الحوائط :
1- يتم تنظيف الحائط جيداً من أي أتربة أو مواد عالقة أو مونة ساقطة مع صنفرة الحائط أو السطح بصنفرة خشنه.
2- يتم التجليخ السطحي بزيت بذرة الكتان المغلي ونفط وزنك (ليثيبون) بنسب وزنية 1:1/3 : 1/14 والغرض من التجليخ هو سد مسام الحائط وجعله متماسكاً ليتقبل طبقة المعجون التالية.
3- يتم عمل سكينة معجون زيتي.
4- بعد جفاف المعجون يتم عمل صنفرة جيده ثم تلقيط معجون من نفس النوع أو سحب سكينة معجون ثانية إذا لزم الأمر وحسب حالة السطح.
5- بعد تمام الصنفرة يتم دهان وجه تحضيري مجفف من بوية الزيت على أن تكون البوية ملونه بالألوان الزيتية الخاصة بذلك.
6- بعد تمام الجفاف يتم عمل التلقيط بالمعجون ثم الصنفرة.. يلي ذلك البدء في الوجه الثاني على أن يكون أقل تخفيفاً من الوجه الأول. ويدرجه أفتح درجة من اللون المطلوب والمعتمد في فاتورة الألوان.
7- يتم تلقيط معجون للوجه الثاني ويتم تتابع طبقات الدهان والتلقيط حتى الوجه الأخير من اللاكيه حسب اللون المطلوب.
8- يراعى أن يكون الدهان من أعلى إلى أسفل.
خطوات دهان اللاكيه على الأخشاب:
1- بالنسبة للنجارة الخاصة بالباب والشباك يتم دهانها بعد التصنيع مباشرة بدهان السلاقون والمتبع بالنسبة للسلاقون أن يتم دهان وجه عند التشوين ووجه آخر بعد التركيب.
2- يجدر للإشارة هنا إلى ضرورة التشوين الجيد للأخشاب من حيث الرص والترتيب والابتعاد عن الرطوبة وحرارة الشمس.
3- يجب أن يتم علاج أي نتوءات للأخشاب خاصة بتلك المنتشرة في الخشب السويد وذلك بكيها بالجملكه أو بالثوم وذلك بوضع قطعة صغيرة من الثوم في قطعة شاش والدق على الأماكن التي بها نتوءات فيتسرب سائل الثوم إليها.. مانعاً تسرب الراتنجات التي تخرج من هذه النتوءات والتي تتسبب في تقشير البويات والورنيشات.
4- يتم دهان راس حلوق الحمامات والمطابخ أو الغرف التي تعلوها حمامات أو مطابخ وذلك بدهان البيتومين على البارد العازل ضد أي احتمالات تسرب المياه والرطوبة.
5- بعد تركيب النجارة ودهانها الوجه الثاني من السلاقون وبعد تركيب البلاط والانتهاء من المحارة يتم صنفرة النجارة جيداً وعمل التجليخ بالزيت والنفط والزنك بنسبة 1:1/3 1:1/4 بالوزن لملئ المسام ثم جرد معجون زيتي.. وبعد جفاف المعجون تتم الصنفرة اللازمة ثم التلقيط أو سحب سكينة معجون ثانية حسب حالة السطح ورؤية المهندس.
6- يتم بعد ذلك عمل البطانة ببوية الزيت باللون الأفتح من اللون المطلوب المعتمد.
7- يلي ذلك عمل تلقيط معجون وصنفرة ثم الوجه التالي حتى تصل إلى الوجه الأخير باللون المطلوب المعتمد.
(4-1-1-ط-1) دهان النجارة بالأجلاسية ( الدهان الشفاف ):
1- يكون دهان الأجلاسيه للأخشاب ذات الشكل الجمالي والتي بها تجذبع طبيعي كخشب الأرو والبلوط والعزيزي.. كما يجب أن يكون الخشب جديد ولم يسبق دهانه و إلا يتم قشطه ولا يتم إزالة الدهانات القديمة في هذه الحالة بالمزيلات الكيماوية لأنها ت}ثر على سمرة الأخشاب وتجعل السطح رمادي غامق وتجعل شكل التجاذيع باهته.
2- يتم صنفرة السطح جيداً بصنفرة ناعمة وتغطيس رؤوس المسامير بواسطة السنبك .
3- يتم علاج العقد بالجملكه البيضاء المحلولة بنسبة 1 : 5 أو بالجملكه الحمراء أو عن طريق فصوص الثوم كما يلي:
يتم تقطيع قطع الثوم ووضعها في قطعة قماش أو شاش ثم تدق فوق العقد فتمتلئ هذه العقد بعصير الثوم.. وبذلك نكون قد كوينا هذه العقد ومنعنا الإفرازات الراتنجية التي تسبب في طرد وتقشير الدهانات والورنيشات والمعاجين.
4- يتم عمل بطانة الأجلسيه التي تتكون:
5 جزء زيت بذرة كتان مغلي.
3 جزء نفط رومي (أو تربنتين).
2 جزء طينه.
5- يتم عمل تلقيط من المعجون الزيتي المكون من:
2 جزء غراء حيواني.
2 جزء زيت بذرة كتان مغلي نقي.
4 جزء اسبيداج (كربونات الكالسيوم) + اللون المطلوب
ويلي ذلك عمل الصنفرة اللازمة
6- يتم دهان أول وجه لامع ويتكون من:
8 جزء ورنيش سنتتيك.
1 جزء نفط.
7- يتم عمل الوجه الثاني من الورنيش السنتتيك الجيد.
8- في بعض الحالات وعند الرغبة في دهان خشب أقل قيمة من الأرو ومن البلوط والعزيزي يمكن صبغة الأخشاب العادية بإحدى الصبغات المائية مثل صبغة حصى الجوز أو حصى الماهوجني كالتالي:
• يتم إذابة الصبغات السابقة في ماء دافئ وتقلب جيداً ثم تترك لتبرد بعد التأكد من تمام الذوبان ثم يضاف إليها محلول الغراء بنسبة 1 : 15 منسباً إلى محلول الصبغة وذلك للتثبيت الجيد.
• يتم صنفرة السطح جيداً وتغطيس (إخفاء) رؤوس المسامير بواسطة الدق عليها بالسنبك وكي العقد كما سبق.
• يتم دهان السطح بمحلول الغراء والماء بنسبة 1 : 10 لملء المسام.
• يتم دهان محلول الصبغة باستخدام قطعة قماش قطنية مع ضرورة انتظام الدهان وإزالة الصبغة الزائدة.
• ويتم اتباع الخطوات السابق شرحها لدهان الأجلاسيه.
(4-1-1-ط-2) دهانات النجارة بالورنيشات:
يتضح مما سبق أنه يجب أن يقوم بعمليات طلاء الأخشاب نقاشين مدربين من حيث خلط الخامات أو من حيث التحكم في الألوان أو من حيث الدهان لذلك تم استحداث أنواع جديده وجيده من الورنيشات منها السنتتيك ومنها من البولي ريثان ومن البولي أستر ومتوفرة بعدة ألوان تعطي الإحساس بفخامة الأخشاب.. كما تعطي أنواع التشطيبات المطلوبة بجانب شدة اللمعان والمقاومة الجيدة للظروف المختلفة.
وهذه الورنيشات سريعة جداً في دهانها مع السهولة التامة ولا تحتاج خبرات عالية. ويتم دهانها وجهين الوجه الأول مخفف لملء المسام والوجه الثاني وجه تشطيب كما يوجد أنواع من هذه الورنيشات تعتمد على السليلوز ويتم تبطين هذا النوع من الدهانات ببطانة عبارة عن سيلر سليلوزي لملئ المسام ثم الصنفرة الجيدة ثم دهان الورنيش السليلوزي.
(4-1-1-ط-3) المعجون المرن (المطاطي):
1- هذا النوع من المعجون يستخدم في الأماكن المعرضة للحرارة المستمرة والتي تتسبب في تساقط المعجون العادي وتحلل المادة الرابطة الاساسية نظراً لإختلاف معاملي التمدد والإنكماش بين المعجون والسطح. لذلك ابتكرت عدة أنواع من المعاجين المطاطية منها ماهو مرتفع الثمن كالسليكون المطاطي الذي يستخدم في الأماكن الهامة كزجاج السيارات وأحواض السمك ومنها المعجون المطاطي الزيتي للإستخدامات المعمارية في السباكة وفي أعمال الكريتال حيث يوضع بين الزجاج والباكيتات الخشب والحديد كما يستخدم لعلاج الشروخ الشعرية الغير إنشائية.
ويتركب هذا المعجون من:
1 جزء سابيداج
2/1 جزء زيت بذرة الكتان مغلي نقي.
2/1 جزء زيت بذرة القطن(الفرنساوي)
2- يوجد نوع آخر من المعاجين الغير منكمشة ويتكون من:
1 جزء كولين
1 جزء سلقون
1 جزء حمرة
تخلط هذه النسب جيداً على الناشف ويضاف إليها 105 جزء زيت بذرة كتان مغلي نقي.
(4-1-1-ط-4) اللاكيه المط :
لا تختلف طرق دهان اللاكيه المط عن طرق دهان اللاكيه اللامع الذي سبق شرحه سواء كان ذلك على الحوائط أو على الأخشاب.
وفكرة اللاكيه المط هي أن نسبة المخفف تزيد فيه بحيث تفقد الزيت لمعانه فيعطي سطحاً مطفياً.
ويمكن لإحداث الحبيبات الزخرفية فيه وبتكوين اللاكيه المط من10 جزء زيت بذرة كتان مغلي.
20 جزء زيت بذرة كتان نيئ.
20 جزء نفط.
50 جزء زنك (ليثيبون).
مع إضافة اللون المطلوب.
(4-1-1- ي) السلاقون (رابع أكسيد الرصاص):
السلاقون من الدهانات التي تستخدم لدهان النجارة خاصة بعد التصنيع وقبل التشوين وبعد التركيب لحماية النجارة من العوامل الجوية المختلفة.
كما تدهن به مواسير الزهر لنفس الغرض السابق ويتكون السلاقون من رابع أكسيد الرصاص وهي مادة سامة ومحظور استخدامها عالمياً واستحدثت دهانات تفي بنفس الغرض مع توفير عنصر الأمان لذلك يجب الحذر الشديد عند التصنيع وعند الدهان.
يتكون دهان السلاقون من:
105 جزء سلاقون بودرة.
3 جزء زيت بذرة كتان مغلي.
3 جزء زنك (ليثيبون).
105 جزء سبيداج.
(4-1-1- ك) البرايمر:
البرايمر المتعارف عليه في السوق المصري هو الدهان البني المحروق الذي يستخدم لدهان أعمال الحديد والكريتال ولكن كلمة برايمر PRIMER تعني الوجه التحضيري.
والبرايمر المقصود هنا يتكون من الآتي:
2 جزء أكسيد حديدوز.
3 جزء ورنيش.
105 جزء نفط .
2 جزء زنك الليثيبون.
1 جزء سبيداج.
ودخول أكسيد الحديدوز في هذا الدهان يعطيه مقاومة جيدة للصدأ والعوامل الجوية.
4-2 كيفية اختبار المواد المستخدمة في الدهانات:
من الأمور الهامة معرفة المواد المستخدمة في الدهانات و كيفية إختبارها موقعياً و عملياً لتلاشي استخدام أنواع سيئة تسبب مشاكل في عملية الطلاء.
4-2-1 زيت بذرة الكتان المغلي:
1- من المواد الأساسية الداخلة في صناعة البويات و في تبطين و تجليخ الحوائط و النجارة و هي معرضة إلى الغش التجاري و ذلك بإضافة زيوت أخرى قليلة الثمن أو خلطة بزيوت السيارات المرتجعة أو إضافة كميات نفط إليه.
2- و الطرق المعملية لإختبار زيت بذرة الكتان المغلي تعتمد على الوزن النوعي للزيت و هو في حدود 930 و يمكن قياسه بواسطة الهيدرو ميتر و زجاجة الوزن النوعي ذات الغطاء المصنفر و المدرج و حجمها 25 ملم.
3- يكون الزيت السليم النقي عديم الرائحة و شفاف لا يوجد به أي عوالق.
4- يمكن أخذ كمية من الزيت على راحة اليد ثم يتم فركها لمدة قصيرة ثم يتم معرفة رائحة الزيت النقي.
4-2-3 الزنك (الليثيبون):
1- وهو من المواد المعرضة للغش التجاري لإرتفاع ثمنه و لسهولة غشه بالأسبيداج الناعم، و عموماً فالليثيبون الأصلي و اسمه الدارج في الأسواق هو الزنك لدخول أكسيد الزنك في تركيبه و هو عبارة عن مسحوق أبيض ناعم الملمس دهني يترك أثر دهني في اليد فعند وضع كمية في راحة اليد و الضغط عليها لا تفرك بسهولة و لا يزول أثرها بسهولة.
2- كثافة الليثيبون 4.3.
4-2-4 الورنيشات:
يعتمد اختبار الورنيش على معرفة سرعة جفافه و مقاومته للخدش و الرطوبة كما أن القوام هام جداً فيجب أن يكون مناسبا.
يمكن الإعتماد على رائحة الورنيش لمعرفة ما إذا كان يضاف إليه نفط أو كيروسين. و بدهان قطعة من الصفيح بالورنيش يمكن معرفة سرعة الجفاف كما يمكن أن يتم تغطيسها في الماء عدة مرات لمعرفة مقاومتها للماء.
4-3 تكسيات الحوائط بالفيبر:
1- يعطي هذا النوع شكلاً يشبه الموكيت الناعم.
2- يوجد هذا النوع من الفيبر في أكياس وزنها في حدود 3 ك و يكون بداخلها المادة اللصقة البودرة.
3- توضع محتويات هذا الكيس في 4 لتر ماء و تقلب جيداً و تترك لمدة 20 دقيقة.
4- يتم تنظيف الحائط أو الجزء الخشبي المراد فرد الفيبر عليه ثم عمل سكينة معجون بلاستيك أو وجه بلاستيك .
5- يتم فرد المادة المخمرة بواسطة سكينة المعجون و بروة صغيرة مع الضغط المناسب للحصول على أقل سمك ممكن.
6- يصبح هذا الدهان على جميع الأسطح الخشبية و الأسمنتية و الجبسية و الحوائط الجاهزة.
7- العبوة السابقة تكفي لفرد 3 متر مربع.
8- هذا النوع متوفر بألوان متعددة و بدرجات نعومة مختلفة.
9- يساعد هذا النوع في عزل الحرارة بالأسقف و الحوائط..
10- في حالة الرغبة في فرد هذا النوع على حوائط مدهونة باللاكية تتم الصنفرة الجيدة ثم عمل سكينة معجون بلاستيك ثم فرد الفيبر بالطريقة السابقة.
4-4 الورنيشات المعمارية:
تعريف الورنيش :
الورنيش من المواد التي تظهر الشيء وتعطيه بريق لامع بجانب توفير الحماية اللازمة له.
لذلك تطورت صناعة الورنيش بحيث يعطي خواص ومقاومات لم تكن معروفة من قبل . فأصبح يوجد ورنيش عازل للرطوبة ،عازل حراري ، بجانب الورنيشات المعتادة المقاومة للعوامل الجوية وللاستخدامات المختلفة .
و الورنيش له عدة قواعد تأسيس، يجب أن يكون السطح المدهون بالورنيش متوافق مع الدهانات الموجودة على السطح، و من الأمور الهامة أيضاً معرفة مواد التخفيف للورنيش المستخدم.
ونلخص أنواع الورنيشات الرئيسية حسب نوع المواد المخففة إلى :
1- ورنيش زيتي يخفف يالتربنتين ( ورنيشات السنتيك ).
2- ورنيش كحولي يخفف بالكحول أو الأسيتون .
3- ورنيش مائي يخفف بالماء .
4- ورنيش سليلوزي يخفف بالثنر .
5- الورنيشات الشمعية .
4-1 الدهانات و الورنيشات المعمارية
4-2 الدهانات و الورنيشات الصناعية
4-3 الدهانات و الورنيشات العازلة
4-4-1 الورنيشات الزيتية (ورنيشات السنتيك ) :
يوجد من الورنيشات السنتيك عدة أنواع معتمدة على نوع الزيوت ونوع الراتنج ، بحيث الزيت يحدد الصلابة للورنيش أما الراتنج فيحدد اللمعان والبريق .
وتنقسم الورنيشات الزيتية إلى :
(4-4-1-أ) الورنيشات طويلة الزيوت :
وهي التي تكون نسبة الزيوت بها أكبر من الراتنج لذلك تكون بطيئة الجفاف ولكن تكون طبقة قوية ومرنة ولكن مقاومتها للرطوبة ضعيفة .
(4-4-1-ب) الورنيشات متوسطة الزيوت :
وتكون نسبة الراتنج والزيوت متقاربة وتكون أسرع في الجفاف من النوع السابق وذات مقاومة متوسطة الرطوبة .
(4-4-1-ج) الورنيشات قصيرة الزيوت :
وتكون نسبة الراتنج فيها أكبر من الزيوت وبالتالي تكون سريعة جدا في الجفاف ولمعانها كبير ومانعة للرطوبة بدرجة جيدة ولكنها تكون فيلما غير مرنا .
4-4-2 الورنيشات الكحولية :
تتكون الورنيشات الكحولية من الجملكة المذابة في الكحول مسببة تفاعلا يسمى أستره، لذلك سمي هذا النوع بالأستر وعند الدهان يتبخر الكحول وتتبقى الجملكة مكونة فيلما رقيقا ، تمتاز هذه الورنيشات بالشفافية واللمعان كما أنها عازلة للكهرباء ومقاومة للعوامل الجوية والشمس.
و للجملكة استخدامات متعددة مثل صناعة البويات و العطور و كعازل مائي و عازل كهربائي و كمادة لاصقة.
و للجملكة أيضاً عدة ألوان منها الأحمر و البرتقالي و الذهبي (الأشقر)، كما يمكن تحويل الجملكة إلى جملكة بيضاء بإذابتها في الكحول الأبيض و تستخدم في تلميع الأخشاب حسب أنواعها و لونها مع استخدام النوع المناسب لكل نوع.
4-4-3 الورنيشات المائية :
تعتبر الورنيشات المائية من أحدث أنواع الورنيشات و تسمى في بعض الأحيان بالبولش المائي، وله استخدامات عديدة كحماية الدهانات المائية مثل البلاستيك والكوارتز و الجرانيوليت، ولحماية الواجهات المختلفة.
ويدخل في تركيبه مواد مختلفة مثل:
البولي فينيل أسيتات أو أكليرات أو استرين اكليريك مع مواد مثل (كاربوكسي ميثيل سليلوز أو هيدروكس ميثيل سليلوز) و الذي يضاف للماء بنسبة 1% ثم تضاف المادة الحافظة.
4-4-4 الورنيشات السليلوزية :
وهي الورنيشات المعتمدة على التنروسليلوز والمادة المتطايرة ( التنر) ، وله استخدامات كبيرة في المجالات الصناعية مثل السيارات والأثاث ، كما يستخدم فوق الدهانات بالدوكو، وعند استخدام الورنيش السليلوزي للأخشاب يجب أن يتم ملئ المسام بالسيلر السليولوزي ثم الصنفرة الجيدة ثم دهان الورنيش .
4-4-5 الورنيشات الشمعية :
وتختلف أنواع الورنيشات الشمعية بحسب مجالات استخدامها فمنها أنواع تستخدم...
1- لطلاء الأثاث .
2- لطلاء الأرضيات الخشبية .
3- لتلميع السيارات .
4- للجلود.
5- للرخام و الموزاييك .
و يتكون الدهان الشمعي من شمع و سائل مذيب و راتنج و مكونات خاصة.
ويجهز الورنيش الشمعي المستخدم للأثاث و الأخشاب كالآتي:
• بإحضار كمية من الراتنج يتم تسخينها و إضافة المذيب إليها بحرص ثم تقليبها حتى يتم الذوبان.
• ثم يتم تكسير و تقطيع الشمع إلى قطع صغيرة.
• ثم يوضع الشمع في حمام مائي.
• و أثناء ذوبان الشمع يضاف الراتنج و يتم تهدئة النار، و إذا أريد تلوين الشمع تضاف المادة الملونة المذابة في المذيب المناسب لها، ثم يقلب بهدوء برفع الإناء عن النار ويترك ليبرد .
النسب المقترحة للورنيش الشمعي:
1 جزء شمع عسل – 1 جزء شمع اللك – 81 جزء قلفونية – 7 جزء نفط معدني.
4-5 الدهانات والورنيشات الصناعية:
الدهانات الصناعية تتحمل عبء كبير في حماية المنتجات المختلفة مع توفير الشكل الجمالي لها ، لذلك تعتبر الدهانات الصناعية من أهم و أخطر أنواع الدهانات على وجه العموم.
4-5-1 استخدامات الدهانات الصناعية :
1- في لوازم العمارة و أدوات الديكور والأثاث .
2- في وسائل النقل كالطائرات و الحافلات .
3- في الأدوات الكهربائية كلوحات التوزيع والكشافات .
4- في الأجهزة المنزلية كالثلاجات والغسالات .
4-5-2 الخطوات الواجب اتباعها قبل البدء في الدهانات :
1- دراسة نوع وحالة الأسطح المراد طلائها .
2- دراسة نوع الدهان المناسب للاستخدام المناسب .
3- دراسة المعالجات المطلوبة للسطح .
4- دراسة التجهيزات والمعاجين اللازمة قبل الطلاء .
5- توفير الحماية اللازمة للدهان .
4-5-3 أنواع الدهانات الصناعية :
1- الدهانات الالكتروستاتيكية .
2- الدهانات بالمينا .
3- الدهانات الايبوكسية .
4- الدهانات الصدفية .
5- الدهانات النترو سليلوز .
6- الدهانات البحرية .
7- دهانات الجلود
8- دهان الشدات الخشبية والمعدنية .
9- الدهانات الحرارية .
(4-5-3-1) الدهانات الالكتروستاتيك :
الدهانات الصناعية هي الغطاء الخاص للمنتج ضد أي تأثير خارجي من أي أنواع وعندما يكتمل المنتج الحماية من هذة التأثيرات بجانب الناحية الجمالية التي تريح العين نكون قد وصلنا إلى أعلى درجات الكفاءة والجودة و الشكل الممتاز.
ومن أكفأ أنواع الدهانات التي تعطي المضمون السابق هي الدهانات ببودرة البلاستيك آو بما يسمى بالالكتروستاتيك .
استخداماته:
1. تلوين الألومنيوم.
2. ونقيس على ذلك الثلاجات والغسالات والكراسي و الأدوات الكهربائية وهياكل السيارات وأدوات الديكور وإكسسوار الموبيليا والمقابض ومستلزمات مصانع الأدوية من ترابيزات وأدوات وقطع غيار السيارات والأثاثات المعدنية .
فكرة الالكتروستاتيك :
• عند البدء في استخدام الدهانات كان يتم استخدام الفرشاة ثم الرولة، ثم اتجه الكثير إلى استخدام طريقة الدهان بالرش بواسطة الكمبروسور لسرعة الإنجاز وسهولة العمل، ولكن وجد أن هناك مشكلة الفاقد الكبير الذي يصل إلى اكثر من 70 % . ومن هنا بدء التفكير في إيجاد حل بهذا الفاقد الكبير الذي يصل إلى 70%.
• فمن هنا تم اختراع الدهانات بطريقة الالكتروستاتيك حيث يتم عمل مجال كهربائي تكون المشغولة او الجزء المراد دهانه كقطب وبودرة الدهان الالكتروستاتيك كقطب آخر ويكون الرش بمسدسات خاصة لا هوائية خاصة لهذا الغرض .
• يتم الدهان داخل كابينة خاصة بمقاسات معينة.
• ثم توضع المشغولات داخل أفران خاصة لإتمام عملية التجفيف.
• يمكن أن يتم دهان بعض الأجزاء الغير هامة أو الداخلية أو التي لا يمكن رشها بأن تغمر في أحواض خاصة و يكون ذلك بالبوية السائلة.
و الجدول التالي يوضح الفرق بين الدهان ببودرة البلاستيك و الدهان بالبوية السائلة الالكتروستاتيكية...
بودرة البلاستيك البوية السائلة الالكتروستاتيكية
زمن تجفيف البودرة 10 دقائق 20 دقيقة
درجة حرارة التجفيف 200ºم 180ºم
سمك الدهان من 50 إلى 60 ميكرون 15 ميكرون
الإضافات الدهان يتم بدون أي إضافات يخفف بالتنر بنسبة 50%
و بالمقارنة نلاحظ أن الدهان ببودرة البلاستيك أرخص بحوالي 10% من الدهان بالبوية السائلة.
أنواع بودرة البلاستيك :
1. بودرة الإيبوكسي.
2. بودرة البولي إستير.
3. بودرة الإيبوكسي البولي إستر.
4. بودرة البولي ريثان.
و يتوفر لهذا النوع حوالي 70 لون بأرقام عالمية، و يوجد منها نوعان و لكل نوع استخدامات معينة هما:
• الدهان الناعم الأملس.
• الدهان المحبب.
(4-5-3-2) الدهانات بالمينا :
هو عبارة عن طلاء زجاجي لحماية المعادن والأجهزة المختلفة من الصدأ والعوامل الجوية والمواد الكيماوية ويستخدم هذا الطلاء في الأجهزة المنزلية كالسخانات والبوتاجازات والثلاجات والغسالات وفي المواد المعمارية مثل البانيوهات والمقابض والأدوات الكهربائية ولوحات التوزيع .
ويتحمل هذا الطلاء درجات الحرارة العالية كما أن لها رونق ولمعان دائم ..... وكما يستخدم في الغلايات والأجهزة التي تتعرض لدرجات حرارة عالية .
(4-5-3-3) الدهانات الايبوكسية :
الإيبوكسي من المواد الحديثة التي تستخدم في مجالات كثيرة و التي يمكننا تطوير استخداماتها في مجالات جديدة، كما أن للإيبوكسي عدة أنواع مختلفة.
الإيبوكسى مكون من مركبين:
• المركب الرزين.
• المركب المصلب .
طريقة الدهان :
1_ الدهان بالفرشاة
2_ الدهان بالروله الصلبة
3_ الدهان الايبوكسى بالمسدس اللاهوائى
الإحتياطات الواجب اتخاذها عند استعمال الإيبوكسي:
نظراً لأن الإيبوكسي له فترة تصلب تتراوح من ساعة إلى ساعة و نصف وهو كما أوضحنا مكون من مركبين يتم خلطهما بالشنيور المركب عليه ريشة طولها من 30 إلى 40 سم في نهايتها قرص دائري قطره 15 سم به 4 فتحات دائرية قطر الواحدة 4 سم، فإنه يتم اتخاذ الإحتياطات التالية:
1. تنظيف السطح بالكمبروسور و إزالة الأتربة.
2. تهوية المكان قبل الإستخدام.
3. يرتدي العاملين القفازات و الجوانتيات مع الكمامات نظراً لحدوث بعض الغازات نتيجة التفاعلات الكيماوية.
4. تنظيف الأدوات أولاً بأول بالتنر.
5. خلط المركبين بالشنيور الموضع عليه بالنسب الموضحة على العبوات و حسب الشركة المنتجة.
6. تجهيز كمية مناسبة لطاقة العمل خلال ساعة من عمل تجهيزات السطح قبل خلط المركبين.
7. فقل العلب أولاً بأول بعد أخذ الكميات المناسبة لعدم تعرضها للتلف مع حفظها في درجات حرارة عادية.
8. التأكد من تاريخ الإنتاج بحيث لا تتعدى 9 أشهر.
9. عدم التدخين أثناء العمل.
10. إذا تعرضت العين للإيبوكسي تغسل جيداً بالماء لمدة 10 دقائق ثم تعرض على الطبيب.
11. إذا تعرض الجلد للإيبوكسي يغسل بالماء و الصابون ثم تعرض على الطبيب.
المونة الإيبوكسية:
يتم صنعها بإضافة مواد مالئة معينة مثل الكوارتز إلى الإيبوكسي الشفاف أو الملون مع التقليب الجيد، يمكن استخدام هذه المونة في مجالات عديدة، مثل:
• ترميم الأعمدة و الممرات و الأسقف.
• عمل أرضيات للمصانع و الكراجات و المطارات.
• مونة لاصقة للسيراميك .
• ملئ عراميس السيراميك بها.
• تستخدم في الدرج (كما سيلي ذكره).
استخدام الايبوكسى في الدرج:
يتم عمل الدرج الخرساني بالإضافات الخاصة بتقوية الخرسانة مع تنعيم السطح جيدا و يتم فرد المونة الايبوكسية على سطح السابق وبعد 8 ساعات يتم دهان الوجه الأول من الدهان الايبوكسى باللون المطلوب ويتم دهان الوجه الثاني بعد 8 ساعات أخرى .
استخدام الدهانات الايبوكسية كبديل للسيراميك :
يمكن تقسيم الحائط أو الأرضية إلى بلاطات باستخدام شريط لاصق رفيع وذلك بعد الوجه الأول ثم دهان الوجه الثاني يلي ذلك إزالة هذا الشريط بعد إتمام الجفاف أي بعد حوالي 6 ساعات . و يجب الأخذ بالإحتياطات اللازمة.
الأرضيات بالمونة الايبوكسية :
تستخدم لأرضيات المصانع والجراحات والمستشفيات والمطارات ومحطات البنزين. و يجب أن يكون السطح المراد فرد هذه المونة عليه سطح خرساني قوي و نظيف و خالي من أي تعشيش. و يجب الأخذ بالإحتياطات اللازمة.
الإيبوكسى القار :
هو مركب ايبوكسى مضاف اليه القار، يستخدم بكفاءة في شروخ الأرضيات الإسفلتية وفي شروخ أرضيات الكباري وكمادة لاصقة لأرضيات الفينيل المقوى الخاص بالجراحات و المطارات و خلافه، و يكون لون بني غامق أو أسود. و يجب الأخذ بالإحتياطات اللازمة.
الإيبوكسى القار كدهان مقاوم للكيماويات والتآكل:
يستخدم في المنشآت و الأماكن المعرضة للكيماويات و التآكل و في الصرف الصحي و لدهان الخزانات الأرضية و الكباري و الإستخدامات البحرية، و يجب مراعاة نظافة السطح و خلوه من الزيوت و الشحوم و الأتربة، و يكون لونه إما بني غامق أو أسود. و يجب الأخذ بالإحتياطات اللازمة.
الإيبوكسى الخاص بالترميم والحقن:
يستخدم في أعمال الترميم و الحقن، مع الأخذ بالإحتياطات اللازمة.
الأرضيات الإيبوكسي الأنتي ستاتيك :
تستعمل هذه الأرضيات في غرف العمليات و صالات الكمبيوتر و المعامل و غرف الأبحاث و غيرها من الأماكن التي تتعرض للشحنات الكهربائية أو الإنفجارات أو التفاعلات الكيماوية الشديدة، يتم تنظيف السطح بالكمبروسور، و يراعى تاريخ الإنتاج بحيث لا يتعدى 9 أشهر.
الإيبوكسى كدهان مقاوم للكيماويات والاحتكاك :
يصلح للدهان على جميع أنواع الأسطح كما أن له إستخدامات مختلفة، و يوجد منه أنواع متعددة، و يستخدم هذا النوع كبديل للسيراميك ، و يمكن دهانه بالفرشاة أو الرولة الصلبة أو المسدس اللاهوائي.
الإيبوكسى كدهان للأسطح الرطبة:
هو دهان مقاوم للكيماويات و الإحتكاك و الرطوبة و يستخدم في حالة وجود أسطح رطبة مع ضرورة إيقاف مصدر الرطوبة، و يستخدم أيضاًفي السطوح التي ممكن حدوث رطوبة مستقبلية فيها، و يستخدم للأرضيات الخرسانية و قواعد الكباري و الخزانات الأرضية و العلوية و المواسير بأنواعها.
الإيبوكسي الشفاف:
من أنواعه الإيبوكسي الملون أو المونة الإيبوكسية، و يستخدم كدهان شفاف لبعض الإستخدامات الخاصة، و يمكن عمل بلاطات تجميعية من كسر الرخام أو الزلط الصغير فتعطي شكل جيد يستعمل في أعمال الديكور و النافورات و بعض الواجهات.
الإيبوكسى المرن للشروخ:
يستخدم في إصلاح الشروخ و في أعمال الترميمات الهامةو كدهان مرن فوق الأسطح التي بها شروخ أو فوق الفواصل، لونه شفاف مائل إلى الإصفرار، و يجب مراعاة الإحتياطات اللازمة و مدة الصلاحية.
ملاحظات على استخدام الإبيوكسي:
أحدث استخدامه طفرة كبيرة في عالم البناء، و دخل في العديد من الصناعات مثل صناعة بعض أنواع البلاط باستخدام الإيبوكسي كمادة رابطة و مجمعة لمكونات البلاط، كما يستخدم في أعمال الديكور و أحواض الزهور.
و يجب اختيار نوع الإيبوكسي بناءً على الآتي:
1. نوع السطح المراد دهنه.
2. المعالجة المطلوبة لهذا السطح.
3. المهام المكلف بها دهان أو مونة الإيبوكسي من حيث نوعية ما يتعرض له و الظروف المحيطة به.
4. التجهيزات المطلوبة للسطح بعد المعالجة و الإختيار الجيد لخامة الإيبوكسي و أن يكون ذلك مبني على أساس اقتصادي أي إذا أمكن استخدام الدهانات الصناعية ذات التكلفة الأقل و التي تفي بالغرض فلا داعي لإستخدام الإيبوكسي.
(4-5-3-4) الدهانات الصدفية ( الهمرفينيش ) :
هو طلاء صدفي ممتاز يستخدم في دهان الأدوات والمعدات الكهربائية حيث يعطي سطحا صدفيا ذو مظهر جيد، يجب تنظيف و صنفرة السطح المراد دهنه و عمل البطانة اللازمة، يتم دهان هذا النوع بواسطة الكمبروسور، و يخفف هذا النوع بواسطة التنر.
(4-5-3-5) الدهانات النتروسليلوز :
من اكثر أنواع الدهانات شيوعا خاصة دهانات السيارات والموبيليا ومن امثلتها الدوكو، كما تدخل في الموبيليا و أدوات الديكور مثل دهان الأخشاب بالسيلر ثم ورنيش الدوكو، بالنسبة للأسطح الحديدية المراد دهنها بالدوكو تتم الصنفرة وفرد طبقة معجون استوك في الأماكن التي تحتاج إلى استعدال ثم فرد طبقة معجون دوكو مع الصنفرة ثم عمل البطانات اللازمة ثم الأوجه الأخيرة مع التلميع بالكومبوند و البوليش، أما لسيلر الأخشاب و الموبيليا تتم الصنفرة ثم دهان السيلر بالفرشاة أو بالرش مع الصنفرة ثم عمل دهان الونيش السيليلوزي سواءً بالفرشاة أو بالرش بالكمبروسور.
(4-5-3-6) البويات البحرية :
هي من البويات المصنعه حديثا في مصر وكانت تستورد من قبل ذلك بكميات كبيرة من الخارج . وتشمل هذة البويات البحرية الانواع الاتية :
1. بويات مضادة للحشف
2. بويات لبدن السفينة
3. بويات مضادة للصدا
4. بويات لخط المياة
5. بويات اسفل خط المياة
6. بويات ضد التزحلق
7. بويات غرف الالات
8. بويات اعلى الخط
(4-5-3-7) دهانات الجلود :
هي دهانات اساسها النتروسليولوز ، لها مرونة عالية وكفاءة ممتازة لدهان الجلود تتوفر بألوان متعدده، تدهن بها الجلود لمختلف الإستخدامات.
(4-5-3-8) دهان الشدات الخشبيه والمعدنيه :
هذه الدهانات تسهل فصل الشدات الخشبيه والمعدنيه بعد تمام الصب وتقلل من هالك الاخشاب كما تعطي شكلا جيدا للخرسانه بعد ذلك ، يمكن الدهان بالرش أو الفرشاة.
(4-5-3-9) الدهانات الحرارية :
من اشهر أنواع الدهانات الحراريه هو الدهان السيليكونى وتتميز الدهانات الحرارية بالمميزات الآتيه :
• تحمل درجات الحرارة العالية حتى 500 درجه مئوية و الدهان السيليكوني الأسود يتحمل حتى
600 درجة مئوية.
• تحمل درجات الحرارة المنخفضة.
• مقاومة التيار الكهربائي حتى قوة 1500 فولت دون أن تتفحم.
• مقاومة الأحماض والأملاح والقلويات.
• مقاومة الرطوبه و المياة.
4-5-4 ورنيش السيليكون:
يستخدم لصقل الدهانات السيليلوزية سواء في السيارات أو الموبيليا.
4-5-5 دهانات السيليكون:
يستخدم راتنج السيليكون في الدهانات المائية أو السيليلوزية، و يستخدم دهان السيليكون في الإجهزة المنزلية و المطابع و ماكينات الطباعة و غير ذلك .
دهانات السيليكون المقاومة للحرارة:
نظراً لخاصية السيليكون في طرد المياه فإنه تم تطوير الدهانات و الورنيشات السيليكونية لتصنيع دهانات و ورنيشات عازلة جيدة للأسطح الخرسانية والمباني و الواجهات، و تستخدم أيضاً دهانات السيليكون في حماية الحديد من الصدأ.
4-6 الدهانات و الورنيشات العازلة:
4-6-1 الدهانات العازلة:
أصبح العزل يصمم كما تصمم الأساسات و بدا واضحاً جلياً أهمية العزل و الحماية.
(4-6-1- أ) الدهانات البيتومينية العازلة:
1. من الأنواع الحديثة في الدهانات العازلة و قد أثبتت كفاءة ممتازة إذا نفذت بطريقة جيدة مع جودة تصنيعها.
2. يوجد منها نوعان الأول يخفف بالنفط و الثاني يخفف بالماء.
3. عند استخدامها فيعزل الأسطح أو الحمامات أو الأساسات يتم تنظيف السطح جيداً بالكمبروسور أو النظافة اليدوية الجيدة مع عمل وزر بارتفاع 30 سم من مونة قابلة للانكماش و غير منفذة للمياه مع عمل ميل بهذه الوزرة عند تقابلها مع السطح.
4. يلي ذلك ترميم أي أجزاء تحتاج لترميم بنفس المونة السابقة.
5. يتم بعد ذلك دهان الوجه الأول من البيتومين سواء المائي أو النوع النفطي و ذلك باستخدام الفرشاة أو مسدس الرش.
6. بعد 8 ساعات يتم دهان الوجه الثاني متعامداً على الوجه الأول.
7. يراعى عدم وقوف العمال على السطح المدهون و ضرورة وضع قطع خشبية لذلك خاصة عند دهان الوجه الثاني و أثناء عمل السباكين.
8. يتم رش طبقة رمل نظيفة فوق الوجه الثاني بعد جفافه مع إتباع باقي الخطوات الخاصة بعزل السطح كعمل الميول اللازمة لصرف مياه الأمطار مع عمل البلاط اللازم.

(4-6-1- ب) الدهانات البيتومينية المطاطية:
1. يعتبر هذا النوع من أحسن أنواع الدهانات العازلة البيتوميني الحديثة لوجود مطاطية به تجعله تقاوم تدفق المياه مع وجود المرونة الشديدة في هذا الدهان.
2. لذلك فإنه يتناسب مع الاستخدام في البدرومات و في عزل الحوائط مع ضرورة سند هذا الدهان بحائط 2/1 طوبة أو حائط شبك ممدد مبيض أو الطرطشة بمونة شديدة مع مواد رابطة مع الإضافات اللازمة لهذه المونة من حيث منع نفاذية المياه.
3. في حالة استخدام البيتومين المطاطي في عزل الأسطح و الحمامات يتم عمل وزرة من مونة غير قابلة للانكماش و غير منفذة للمياه و تكون هذه الوزرة بارتفاع 30 سم مع عمل ميل جهة التقاء الحائط مع الأرضية مع علاج أي أجزاء تحتاج إلى ترميم قبل البدء في الدهان.
4. يتم بعد ذلك – و بعد تمام جفاف المونة السابقة في الوزرة أو في الترميم- دهان الوجه الأول من البيتومين المطاطي و بعد 8 ساعات يتم دهان الوجه الثاني متعامداً على الوجه الأول مع مراعاة عدم وقوف العمال على الوجه الأول و يجب استخدام قطع خشبية لوقوف العمال ا السباكين.
5. يجب مراعاة النظافة التامة قبل البدء في الدهان.
6. يتم بع ذلك رش طبقة رمال نظيفة بعد جفاف الوجه الثاني مع إتباع باقي الخطوات اللازمة من حيث تغطية العزل بطبقة بلاط مع عمل الجر جوري لصرف مياه الأمطار في الأسطح أو تغطية أرضية الحمامات بالسيراميك بعد تمام أعمال توصيلات السباكة.
(4-6-1- ج) الدهانات العزلة بالاكليريلك :
1. أصبح الاكليريلك يدخل في العديد من الصناعات و الدهانات كما يستخدم أيضا في أعمال العزل الهامة.
2. يستخدم العزل بالاكيريلك في الأماكن التي تتعرض لضغط مياه شديدة مثل البدرومات و الأسطح و خلافه.
3. يعطي هذا النوع من العزل سطح مرن مثل رولات البلاستيك و هذه الميزة تجعله يقاوم المياه بشدة.
4. يوجد نوع شفاف من هذا الدهان يستخدم لتغطية الآثار الهامة و الواجهات مع الاحتفاظ بالشكل العام بها.
5. يجب مراعاة النظافة التامة قبل استخدام هذا الدهان.
(4-6-1- د) الدهانات العازلة بالبولي ريثان:
1. يوجد دهان من البولي ريثان يدهن فوق الأسطح المراد عزلها بعمل طبقة مرنة صلبة تمنع تسرب المياه.
2. يكون عبارة عن مركبين: A) Resin. B) Hardener بنسب محددة يتم خلطها جيداً بالشنيور المركب به ريشة 50 سم ي نهايتها قرص دائري قطره 15 سم به 4 فتحات دائرية قطر الواحدة 4 سم.
3. تتم النظافة جيداً ثم دهان الوجه الأول ثم يتم دهان الوجه الثاني بعد 8 ساعات.
(4-6-1- هـ) الدهانات العازلة الايبوكسية:
1. يوجد منه عدة أنواع مختلفة الاستخدامات و يكون عبارة عن مركبين يتم خلطها كما سبق في ابولي ريثان ثم تتم النظافة التامة و تجهيز السطح.
2. يلي ذلك دهان الوجه الأول بالفرشاة و باستخدام air less gun و بعد 8 ساعات يتم دهان الوجه الثاني.
3. في الأسطح الرطبة يتم استخدام ايبوكسي مائي Water Base Epoxy.
4. يجب أن يكون السطح المراد عزله بالايبوكسي سطح قوي ليتناسب مع صلاحية المادة الايبوكسية.
(4-6-1- و) الدهانات الأسمنتية العازلة:
1. تتكون الدهانات الأسمنتية العازلة من اسمنت بورتلاندي عادي مضاف إليه مواد مالئة من الكوارتز الناعم مع لدائن صناعية مثل الهيدروكسي ميثيل سليولوز مع مادة الميلمنت Melment 10 و المخلوط جيداً بنسب مدروسة.
2. يعتبر استخدام الدهانات العازلة الأسمنتية من أحدث أنواع العزل حيث تعطي نتائج ممتازة حيث إن جزيئات التفاعل عند خلط الماء إليه تتحلل على سطح الخرسانة أو المونة مكونة بلورات كريستالية تسد مسام السطح و تجعله غير منفذ للمياه. و في البدرومات و تعمل كخط دفاع أول للسطح المقابل للمياه.
3. عند استخدام هذا النوع من الدهان العازل الأسمنتي يجب إتمام النظافة التامة للسطح المراد عزله و إزالة أي تربة أو مواد عالقة أو مواد دهنية.
4. يتم خلط البودرة العازلة بالمياه بنسبة من 25% إلى 30% مع التقليب الجيد.
5. يتم دهان الوجه الأول بالفرشاة أو البروش أو الرولة أو الرش.
6. بعد 6 ساعات يتم دهان الوجه الثاني بنسبة اقل من المياه مع ملاحظة عدم وقوف العمال على سطح الدهان في الوجه الأول و يفضل استخدام ألواح خشبية لذلك.
(4-6-1- ز) الدهانات العازلة من سليكات الصوديوم:
الدهانات بمادة سليكات الصوديوم السائلة تعتبر من أقدم الدهانات العازلة و كانت تسمى قديماً بماء الزجاج و كانت تستخدم في البلاط لإعطائه لمعان و زيادة مقاومة للمياه و الاسم الدارج له هو السيليكات.
و يوجد منها نوع بودرة يضاف إليه الماء و تدهن به الأماكن الرطبة أو المراد عزلها. و أيضا هذه المواد سواء السائلة أو البودرة تضاف إلى الخرسانة لجعلها مانعة لنفاذية المياه. كما يمكن استخدام سليكات الصوديوم السائلة لدهان الخرسانة بعد التشميع كطبقة حماية لها و لعدم المعالجة لأنها تجعل الخرسانة تحتفظ بالماء اللازم لإتمام التفاعل و الجفاف و لهذا الاستخدام أهمية في المناطق الصحراوية المتعذر وجود مياه للمعالجة و الرش.
4-6-2 أنواع الورنيشات العازلة:
(4-6-2- أ) ورنيش الجيبون:
1. هو ورنيش بيتوميني عازل يصنع من البيتومين بدلاً من الرزين. يصنع الجيبون بتسخين الزيت جيداً ثم يضاف إليه البيتومين تدريجياً حتى يتم الذوبان ثم تضاف المجففات المناسبة عندما يبرد. و في الأنواع الهامة تضاف نسبة بسيطة عن الرزين.
2. يستخدم الجيبون لدهان مواسير الصرف الصحي و الستائر الرأسية و خزانات محطات البنزين.
(4-6-2- ب) الورنيشات الخاصة بالقوارب:
يجب أن تكون الورنيشات المعدة لدهان القوارب مقاومة للمياه بجانب العوامل الجوية الأخرى.
لذلك يستخدم أصلب أنواع الراتنجات مثل Cobal Resin أو زيت الخشب الصيني و يجب أن يكون الورنيش الناتج طويل الزيوت أي بنسبة 75% زيوت و 25% مع المجففات المناسبة. 


​*


----------



## ابن البلد (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
ألا تستعملون الزيت لدهان الخشب قبل الصب ؟
ألا تستعملون سلك حديد مجدول للشد ؟


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## هانى عصمت (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## almass (6 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## هانى عصمت (7 فبراير 2011)

*ثلاثة اسطوانات لفيديوهات أعمال التنفيذ باللغة العربية للمهندس المدنى

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/aIIuku9b/sharing.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/BiVSbKwa/sharing.html​*


----------



## ايمن حسين (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000000


----------



## علاءزرد (12 فبراير 2011)

*كل الشكر والتقدير*


----------



## mido19888 (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (13 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## هانى عصمت (14 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## م.محمد سلامه (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى عصمت (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## المهندسون يغلبون (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## elmasry25012012 (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------

